# Update from Gingerwitch



## Gingerwitch (2 August 2012)

Sorry - events have taken dramatic twists and turns for the last 48 hours.

As soon as I can hold myself together enough to type I will let you know what is happening.

Big lad still alive - next 48 hours will decided his fate

GW
x


----------



## sychnant (2 August 2012)

Sending you good luck hun, I am in the same sort of situation, I have everything crossed for you and your horse x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (2 August 2012)

Sending lots of love your way.
Xxxxx


----------



## quirky (2 August 2012)

((Hugs)) and <<<vibes>>> coming your way.
Hang on in there big lad x


----------



## el_Snowflakes (2 August 2012)

not sure whats happened but sending hope and good vibes x


----------



## OldNag (2 August 2012)

I was wondering this morning, how things were going - have been following your earlier thread.sending HHO vibes your way and hope your horse makes a good recovery x


----------



## tallyho! (2 August 2012)

Omg! This is not what I wanted to hear... Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## asommerville (2 August 2012)

have been following your last thread..fingers crossed


----------



## Bertolie (2 August 2012)

I too have been following your last thread.  Hugs and vibes winging their way to you and your lad.  Fingers crosses for you both. xx


----------



## ebonyallen (2 August 2012)

sorry to read this, my thoughts are with you both at this very hard time. Take care x


----------



## Natch (2 August 2012)

Massive vibes from here.


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 August 2012)

oh no , have been following your awful struggle to find out what is wrong with the big lad, really hope everything is going to be ok.xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 August 2012)

Lots of <<<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>>> for the big lad.

Big horses and foot problems are a nightmare.


----------



## milesjess (2 August 2012)

Sending you all my thoughts and vibes. Really hope he pulls through xxx


----------



## FairyLights (2 August 2012)

lots of vibes from me too.


----------



## Hollycatt (2 August 2012)

Lots of healing vibes here too. We all have our fingers, paws etc crossed for you


----------



## Arizahn (2 August 2012)

Take care, Gingerwitch. Vibes x


----------



## pookie (2 August 2012)

I have everything crossed for you - hope the big lad is ok


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

Im so sorry to hear this, youve been so worried about him, crossing everything for him and sending healing vibes


----------



## Queenbee (2 August 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, everything crossed for you and your boy xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (2 August 2012)

Everything still very tightly crossed hunny. Hugs.


----------



## Clannad48 (2 August 2012)

Vibes and hugs sent your way - fingers and all crossed for you


----------



## Gingerwitch (2 August 2012)

Spoke to vet Monday am - now wants shoe on horse - egg bar
Speaks to farrier - immedialty orders shoe and says will be with you when it arrives tomorrow BUT i want horse off all pain relief as I want to know what I am dealing with.

Feeling uneasy ALL morning, arrange for 2nd vet opinion to be at yard at 5pm on Tue to meet farrier, along with back lady no 2.

Farrier - says look leave it with me, if it is a bruised foot your or a fracture then a vet will just be in the way and if I am worried then we will get a vet out.

Cancel 2nd vet.

Find out my stable mate has back lady no 2 on site at 7-pm - text her to take a look at the big lad at 12 - as my mate said she would hold horse for me and report back.

Lady immediatly said yes when she knew who i was and what the issue was.

Big lad now on no pain relief... kept eyes shut on Tue morn, left yard manager message horse not to be moved out of box and waited for phone call.

Phone call came at 1.35 - nothing with shoulder, knee, back, neck, poll - any other leg bare the front poorly one.  I get an "off the record" get a vet !

Phone a practice I am reg with and cried myself raw with them - they could get me a partner wed pm - said no good need a vet NOW - only partners could come out for a 2nd opinion.  Pleaded again.... vet called me and said Look I trust the farrier implicitly - if he decides he needs a vet I will come - tell him to phone me when he gets to you

Farrier looks at horse... thumb nail pressure made horse wince, pares back sole - huge bruise - frantic phone calls - is it infection... is it a bruise.... 

Vet tells farrier "get a shoe on" - first nail goes in - horse collapses - I have never ever seen a farrier shoe a horse so bloody quick - me and my mate were tyring to hold horse up - 

We all sigh with relif vet no 2 says give him 3 bute and 2 in the morn - farrier says call him too.....

Wed am - 5.30 am - horse still standing - but cannot move

Sorry need to leave this for a bit 

Horse not as good as I hoped - he had


----------



## Shysmum (2 August 2012)

huge ((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))). It will all come right in the end. sm xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 August 2012)

Wed am - 5.30 am - horse still standing - but cannot move
		
Click to expand...

Oh GW - I'm so sorry. Your poor boy.


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

aww bless you, i'm so sorry your having to go through this with your horse it sounds like and absoloute night mare  
i really hope your vet and farrier can do something to help him


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (2 August 2012)




----------



## quirky (2 August 2012)

Oh Lord, GW, I am so sorry to read this, you must be in bits .

Please tell us he's turned a corner since yesterday morning.


----------



## Gingerwitch (2 August 2012)

Thanks Q - you have been a great support

Give horse 2 bute.... text my farrier  - text vet no.2  and text vet no.1 to advise that becasue vet no. 1 was not available yesterday that I had to involve another practice. 

Vet no 1 -not happy bunny - but agrees to 2pm visit
Vet no 2 - happy that vet no. 1 coming out and happy to have given his opinon 
Farrier happy - as wants an opinon on horse as he should have been much better...
Yard owner calls me... 10.30.... horse not moving, head down between legs, sweating, grunting and groaning.
Immedialty contact vet no 2 and ask him to visit

leave work (dont know if I still have a job at this stage -but my bosses were fab and have been today too)

Vet no 1 - want to get horse comfortable and then get him for an MRI scan - i advise that I am having a 2nd opinon later in the day
I call vet no 2 and ask if they can x ray horse today - clinic jump through hoops and call me back at 5 to 5 to say - yes we will x ray when vet arrives.

Vets x ray - very slight rotation in pedal bone - no sinking other front leg clear.

Well I break down as beating myself up that horse has been shoeless and politiced for over 7 days... that I have been making him walk.... that I have not been dieting him because I did not want him both in pain from the fracture/bruise and being on a diet.

Phone husband and he goes into overdrive - within 15 mins - 20 bales of shavings arrive, stable bandages and support for them, hi fi lite - rubber matting.. 
an army of folk clear out my very deep straw bed and fit full rubber matting, 15 bales of shavings later and big lad up to his knees - stable bandages and supports on.

Farrier has been called to arrange heart bar shoes - just missed delivery for today by 5 mins - so being done tomorrow.

Horse now on a dramatic weight reduction - please dont do this unless your vet tells you too.

Pain relif seorted enough to keep him happy but enough for him to not feel on top of the world.

so we are now waiting - hoof could carry on rotating and start to sink - horse may collapes with pain when we try and shoe tomorrow or everything may be fine until we re-x ray next week and horse may still be lost.

If only... if only.... if only is all my poor hubby has heard.

Big lad - not happy with his new diet... but being really naughty and calling and wants grooming all time.... so trying to be up beat but its hard !

So the moral of the story is..... TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS ! I will never ever ever fail to seek a 2nd opinion or a 3rd or a 4th and if I had not kept on and on and on the big lad would be dead by now - he still may - but at least I know I was his voice although I wish I had had more courage of my convictions.

And back to the original thread - how bloody dare they (the vets that is want to give out THERE PERMISSIONS) - if I had been seen all those days ago, by the backlady- I am convinced my big lad would not have a roating pedal bone ! 
I am so bloody bloody anoyed with myself ! and the law is well and truley a sodding arse !


----------



## racebuddy (2 August 2012)

Hi healing vibes ur way not sure exactly what's happened as missed ur earlier posts get well soon vibes ur way xx


----------



## Tormenta (2 August 2012)

I am truly so very very sorry. Sending as much hope as I can for you and your boy.

Take care x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 August 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that the outcome is still in the balance.

I lost a Shire mare to laminitis, which the vet, although attending frequently did not diagnose for 3 weeks and told me to put her out to graze.  Admittedly I think the laminitis was as symptom of another condition but still...........
Needless to say I will not use that supposedly specialist equine practice again.

More <<<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>> for the big and <<<<<<<<some>>>>>>> for you too.


----------



## Marydoll (2 August 2012)

I feel so sorry for you, you have turned yourself outside in to get to the bottom of this issue, i hope he starts to pick up soon, fingers crossed, and healing vibes


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 August 2012)

Please do not lose hope.
This sounds exactly like what happened to my best mates pony. 
She survived and passed away a very old lady.
She did have a complete lifestyle change and became a high maintainence pony. Shavings knee deep, boots, bandages, diet...very strict diet no treats.
It is however a slow battle to win but many do win, and Big Lad sounds like a trooper. 
Hugs and Vibes.
x


----------



## Gingerwitch (2 August 2012)

Pearlsinger - Thank you and sorry for your loss too.

Why oh why cant vets be more open minded - I do not care if I have to get 20 of them together to get opinons off - but its my money, its my horse and I dont care if its ethical or not - when did their ego's become greater than the welfare of the animal.

I am very angry with myself - for not trusting my judgement sooner - and for not involving my farrier and seeking a 2nd or 3rd opinon.

If we can get the big lad through this - then he will live a perfectly normal life - otherwise he wont be here.

If only we had not taken off the shoe, if only we had not polticed, if only we had got the shoe back on sooner, if only we had taken the threat of lami a little more seriously.

Now i have been around horses long enough to know that they sometimes throw a curve ball - but I must have asked 10 times if they thought it was lami - to 2 vets, a farrier - all said no.

maybe it is really a mystery disesae but horse has been off the grass for over 25 days - he has lost weight.... so when did this die get cast... I for one think it was last Wednesday - and if we had put him on deep shavings, got heart bars on him - then the x rays on Friday would have been fine and the x rays this Wed would have been fine - and me and the big lad would have lived to fight another year.


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (2 August 2012)

Hooey he's more comfortable soon. What r they saying the purpose of the egg Bar is rather than leaving shoeless and pads/boots? Curious? X


----------



## Gingerwitch (2 August 2012)

Waltzie

The egg bar was fitted to suppor the wall of the hoof - incase it was the pedal bone fracute.  The heart bars are to support the pedal bone and the wall of the hoof.

Leaving a fracture or more importanlty a potential laminitic with 3 other shoes on has just compounded the situation.

Polticing has just made the sole of the hoof even softer so more liable to bruise and tear from effects of a bone piercing the lamini


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (2 August 2012)

Agree shoe useful if suspected fracture.
Didn't realise they had left the other 3 shoes on!! Sounds like u have Beend given a proper run around!! 

Really useful tip if fracture ruled out and lami is more likely suspect is to cur a pad slightly larger than hoof and cUt out a half circle under where the pedal bone would sit. This will support foot but take pressure of pedal bone. 
Hope u get things sorted soon . X


----------



## quirky (3 August 2012)

Oh GW  I'm glad you have a diagnosis, though very, very sorry that it is lami.

It is such an awful condition and is such a roller coaster from start to finish. I, with a great vet and farrier, nursed my pony through lami and I wouldn't wish it on anybody. You think things are going great and then a dreaded abscess takes hold and you have to see them in a whole host of pain again.
My pony, was most patient and allowed me to tend to his every need whilst on 12 weeks box rest and we got through it. I had him back to rude health for a couple of years before I lost him to something unrelated.

Hang on in there and don't lose faith, the down days are dark days but where there's hope there's life!


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 August 2012)

Oh GW what a nightmare rollercoaster few days you have had, but you can not dwell on the what ifs and if onlys, you have been fighting for your boy from day one, it is the professionals that have let him (and you) down .
fingers crossed now for a full recovery, your lad is obviously a fighter , he's gong to come through this.xx


----------



## Archangel (3 August 2012)

I really feel for you and your horse GW.  What I found useful was to write down a twice daily report of the horses condition, pain level, everything.  You can then review the written word quietly rather than trying to piece it together in your head.  I have been on the brink of putting a horse down but on reviewing my notes, i could see it was still bad, but he was pulling back. 

It is an awful condition and when in the thick of it the future looks bleak.  But they do come back. 

I have in the past argued with a vet and a farrier and been called neurotic.  In fact they both laughed at me walking towards them (pony was walking normally - but I just knew from the sound of his footfall that he wasn't right).  Foot testers went on.  They had to eat their words. 

Fingers crossed for a speedy turn round.


----------



## micramadam (3 August 2012)

GW I hope that Big Lad pulls through for you and will keep checking back for updates. 
I've also now learnt to trust my instincts. At he beginning of this yeat and after 5 colic attacks in 2 weeks I told the vet that enough was enough and that grey mare needed to go the clinic for investigations NOW!!! 
Now if I suspect anything is wrong I act on it immediately. Just wish I hadn't waited for the 5th colic attack before doing anything - we could have lost her at anytime. She's ok now but has to have a special diet.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (3 August 2012)

I had a misdiagnosis when my horse had laminitis, he came in shivering shifting weight on his hinds and holding them up. Called out the vet who diagnosed colic due to his raised heart rate. I didn't think it was colic as he'd had it before and had different symptoms. Vet didn't even checked his feet or legs just went straight into tubing him. He said he couldn't understand why he had colic as the rectel exam was clear. He was clearly lame and in pain. Had a second vet out 2 days later and he hoof tested him and diagnosed laminitis straight away. I rang the first vet for an explanation and he said colic can bring on lami. Which is fair enough but knowing my horse in my opinion he never had colic in the first place.

GW I wish you luck with your lad and hope he makes a full recovery. Mine did I trusted my instincts after the first vet and treated it as lamintis and kept him in on a deep bed. With my horse having it mainly in his hinds his symptoms threw even the vets.


----------



## Gingerwitch (3 August 2012)

Tonight - we have got the heart bar shoes on at 6.45pm - A big thank you to my wonderful farrier who came to me after a full day's shoeing just because it was my big lad - else he would have come at 8 in the morn - just dropped him a thank you card and a tenner in.

Vet phoned at half 6 and big lad is both metabolic syndrome and chusings drugs will be collected at 9.05am tomorrow morn.

Tell you more in a mo - hubby just home and wants tea - and after the money he has been spending i best go....


----------



## sychnant (3 August 2012)

Wishing you and your lad all the luck in the world. 

Don't beat yourself up any more - you trust what the professionals tell you. I am in a very similar situation, having believed what I was told about my horse, and now finding out it was all wrong. I didn't get a second opinion in time and will be beating myself up for a long time, as like you, I had my suspicions that they weren't right, but allowed myself to be convinced.


----------



## MrsMozart (3 August 2012)

Hugs hunny. 

Hoping it all turns round for the lad.


----------



## Doormouse (3 August 2012)

I meant to reply earlier to this thread agreeing that you should be allowed to make your own decisions about your horses treatment, baby and her teeth got in the way!
I am desperately sorry that after all the run around your diagnosis is not great and I pray your boy is ok.
I have suffered from vets and their flippant diagnosis too. My precious mare had damaged her ddft in the field but first vet told me to go on riding gently for 4 days then turnout! She was pts 3 weeks later, I will forever wonder if he had diagnosed correctly, could we have saved her? 
Put all your emotion and energy into you boy for now, he needs it most. Any repercussions can be dealt with later.
All the best, I do hope he recovers.


----------



## ebonyallen (3 August 2012)

We are all thinking about you and your chap. Wishing you both all the very best,


----------



## Gingerwitch (3 August 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes - as my "new" vet would say... were still in the woods, but at least we have found a track now.

If we get through tonight.... then our next watershed is Wed pm - more x rays.... this is going to be the slowest 5 days EVER ! andI know that it may still go wrong after this but I have to keep setting targets.

The diet is now the hardest part for me - he looks so well - but his ration is his ration and i have to think about him in so much pain if i am tempted to give him a carrot or a mint - so having to be really strong here,

4kg of hay and 2kg of dengie hi fi light is ALL he is allowed - he is a 17hh warmblood - but were sorting things out as we go... little routine set up now - so each time i leave he has food... and that makes ME feel better.

Keeping the little lad in, to keep the big lad company.... i know it does not seam fair - but i want to keep the big lad as stress free as possible - and the little un does not seam to mind.

Have even got my insturctor coming to yard for a lesson - he wants to see the big lad anyway - just so I dont have to leave the big lad alone for 2 hours whilst I travel to his yard and back.

GW


----------



## WoopsiiD (3 August 2012)

Tips for you:
Don't bring any treats to the yard for anyone then you don't feel guilty when BL doesn't get.
Get him a radio!!! Fancy loved the radio.
A roll of tin foil behind a sheet of perspex makes a cheap mirror type thingum for him to entertain himself!
We also used to drip lavendar oil on top of the wall of her stable, where she couldn't reach it just incase of allergy. Seemed to calm her.
Lots of people will make helpful suggestions about what to add to feed to help such as rescue remedies-DON'T. Even something so innocent seeming can tip the balance.

Everything crossed for you here
x


----------



## Queenbee (3 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Keeping the little lad in, to keep the big lad company.... i know it does not seam fair - but i want to keep the big lad as stress free as possible - and the little un does not seam to mind.



GW
		
Click to expand...

GW, absolutely everything crossed for you and big lad, this ^^^ is exactly what I did when ebony was so ill, I think it also helped ben to be near her, please don't think its unfair, ben seemed to cope well with it all (really well) and it really helped ebony, so it was for the best. I am sure it is the case with big lad too x I will keep an eye for updates, the very best wishes and luck from now until wednesday xx


----------



## Pedantic (3 August 2012)

Didn't know about your problems till I read about them just now, poor sausage  
love and hugs to you both x

Your not on your own, seems such a lot of horses with problems at the moment whoever you talk to, the ginger sausage has had to have nerve blocks and xrays about 3 weeks ago due to 100% sound one day, lame as duck the next, special shoeing etc, gone on for a few weeks now, he's had to have a muzzle for the first time in 8 years of me having him, that upset me a lot, he didn't get to go on holiday to Yorkshire with me last week either, they are an emotional roller coaster, and the expense ,


----------



## spookypony (3 August 2012)

(((Vibes))) in huge amounts for Big Lad!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2012)

Not sure what to say except at least you know now poor boy , damn all vets with egos .
Thinking of you.


----------



## Brigadoon (3 August 2012)

Everything crossed here for you GW. Lots of vibes, love and hugs for you and that super hubby of yours ( sounds like mine..it is great to have great practical & emotional support in such stressful times)
Hopefully he can turn a big corner with all the care your giving him.
 xxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 August 2012)

Big lad now on pergalite or whatever its called - picked it up as soon as it was dispendsed at the clinc - so thanks to them and he had it at half 10.

Then just to throw a spanner in the works he stared to colic at about 2pm !.... from call to vets to vet arrival was a whopping 27 mins ! - he had had one huge spasam and ran round the stable, and was visibly in pain - i was rubbing his belly,  hubby was on route.... I  was convinced i had lost him.

Vet looks, utters very reasuring words and tells me to phone hubby and send him back to work to earn some money to pay for his visit.

We think (hope) it was a combination of pain - from the shoeing last night, huge change in diet - now on only 6kg of food a day - and possibly the introductin of the pergolite.  Vet gave him a good check over and said it was pretty much gas - but has issued a pain releaf injection and a mussle relaxant.

Just got home for something to eat, and he had just had a poo and is tucking in to his 1kg hay net....

Now waiting to go back to yard at 10 pm - and give him his 2kg hay net and to check on him

Just having a welll desreved can of larger as to be honest if it gets any worse I wont take him for surgery anywhere.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2012)

Oh no it just keeps going thinking of you still.


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 August 2012)

I am fighting on a lot of fronts at the moment.

Because he is so big 17hh - i have been told so many times that "big horses dont pull through"

I have the usual snide comments from the "told you so" lot - always easier to do this once a diagnosis is made

I am still beating myself up about everything I have done/not done

But hubby tells me - that as long as the big lad has the glint in his eye - we dont give up and my farrier is very confident... my vet is postive but realistic still 50 50 - yard manger very confident.

Me I just want my big lad pain free - I dont wish to think about it but I wont let him suffer - as soon as enough is enough I will make the right call - but i dont have those vibes yet 
x


----------



## MrsMozart (4 August 2012)

Keeping him and you in our thoughts hunny. 

Hugs.


----------



## ebonyallen (4 August 2012)

What a wonderfull caring person you are, stay strong we are all thinking about you and your big lad x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (4 August 2012)

Lots of huge hugs. Don't beat your self up, hard I know, just now concentrate on one day at a time. 

My appy had 15 degree rotation in both front feet and we didn't think he was going to last the month! After a lot of hard work and dieting, which he was not happy about and though as he is on painkillers he could bronc round his stable till
Someone fed him so we had to drop the bute abit so he was in a little bit of pain and would stop broncing. He also was diagnosed with IR.
My vet wasn't sure he would live, and at times neither did we, but over a year later he is back and better than before. 

Lots of hugs and if you ever need to chat pm me.
Xxxxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 August 2012)

SC - I am scared that if i get my boy through this (he is 23) that he will have a miserable life - I dont want that for him

GW
x


----------



## flitz02 (4 August 2012)

Im so sorry to hear your news & it so sounds like what happened to my mare.I still 10 years later cannot beleive i didnt follow my instincts & that i took my vet as gospel!! Dont beat yourself up about it & just concentrate on getting your boy better. Huge hugs to you & you are soo doing everything right by your boy.Keep us all updated.xxx


----------



## Natch (4 August 2012)

What a rollercoaster.

Crossing my fingers for him.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (4 August 2012)

I know what you mean, appy is 17, I know big age difference, but vet said it was his will that brought him through it all. Appy is out now up to 7 hours a day on a bare paddock. I am lucky with him as he loves his stable, and 7lb of hay a night with a little fast fibre to have his metformin in morning and night (was 15 tabs twice a day now down to 10)

He will tell you if enough is enough....as long as he has that glint in his eye keep going. The appy took about a month to really start picking up even though he was still cheeky you could tell he was feeling poop but once he got the mess into him and his diet right he seemed to cope better. 

You know your horse what he will and will not cope with. He will tell you.

Xxxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (4 August 2012)

Was he being ridden before?


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 August 2012)

SC- yes he was still in full work - took a bit of time to warm up, and needed a good ole leg stretch if he had had a dressage lesson or a comp.

and boy oh boy did he buck and bronc if you did not ride him properly - i still smile at this

Just back from the yard... seams quite perky, bit fed up bout the size of the holes in his hay net - (and the size of the hay in the haynet) - but he must have known we were coming to see him - bit like the ole Gingerwitch did - 

its scary.... he really really looks well - I just hope we get through this -  feel like sueing the vet - but oh says to concentrate on the Big Lad - as any negative vibes will rub off

GW
X


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			I am fighting on a lot of fronts at the 

I am still beating myself up about everything I have done/not done


Ok, what didnt you do ?? 
Your horse was unwell, You got the vet, a professional who was then responsible for diagnosing and treating your horses problems, you did the right thing there.
You took their advice,tried it and it didnt work, you tried again on more than one occassion to get a more definitive diagnosis for him as you knew he still wasnt right, clearly seeing you were getting nowhere for your boy,You got your farrier, and a second vet, your new diagnosis was then given and youve bent over backwards to get things sorted out for your boy, tell me what else you could've done ??
Please stop beating yourself up, you have done a great job caring for your boy, the delay imo was down to the first vet practice their diagnosis and subsequent arsey attitude to you ..... Not you, so stop it, and channel your energy into getting your boy better.
All the best for your boy, fingers crossed and chin up, you have done your best
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 August 2012)

Marydoll- if i had followed my gut... then big lad would have seen 3rd vet (from a different practice) in the 4th week -just after he went lame big time... if i had done this he would have been treated as a potential lami  - I would not have forced him to walk, his bed would have been changed to shavings a mile deep, he would not have been left in pain, he would not have been left with no supporting shoe and would have been fitted with heart bars BEFORE the rotation occured.

So yes i feel pretty bad - but omg - if i loose my boy i will sing it from the treetops and take a full page advert out in the local rag about his mis-diagnosis ! and if he pulls through I may just do the same.

A mistake i can forgive
Arrogance - never


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

Aaaaargh seriously, give yourself a break, look at what you have just typed and how you did follow your gut, look at the other people youve involved, over the 1st vet you have got things back on track, hes being treated appropriately now.
We trust our vets to treat appropriately, and sometimes its difficult to challenge them, but you did, and yes, it was later than you in retrospect ( which is always a wonderful thing ) wish youd done, but you still did it, and your boy is being properly treated now you said you feel hes picking up and looking better, all down to your actions .....


----------



## YorksG (4 August 2012)

Agree absolutely with Marydoll, we too have followed vet advice and later wondered why we didn't go with our gut, which told us something different. Hindsight is always 20/20. foresight never is!


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Aaaaargh seriously, give yourself a break, look at what you have just typed and how you did follow your gut, look at the other people youve involved, over the 1st vet you have got things back on track, hes being treated appropriately now.
We trust our vets to treat appropriately, and sometimes its difficult to challenge them, but you did, and yes, it was later than you in retrospect ( which is always a wonderful thing ) wish youd done, but you still did it, and your boy is being properly treated now you said you feel hes picking up and looking better, all down to your actions .....

Click to expand...

Absolutely this ^^ you have done everything in your power to do. do not feel guilty about anything.

Fingers crossed for your big lad, thinking of you and sending you those famous hho vibes xxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (5 August 2012)

10pm check invloved him beating hubby up for daring to talk to the little lad  tucked into his haynet quite well.

6am check - still standing bit reluctant to move, but walked round for a wee place - his wee is really thick orange with a tint of pink - will speak to vets later about this.

Did not want his hi fi lite - this has his danilion in! - so gave him a tiny bit of fresh wetted hay and will go back about 9am - especailly when he got his nub end carrot with his perigold in ! - he just wants more carrots

Little lad feeling proper left out.... so will try and give him a love later

Vet due for a check up from the colic tomorrow - probably more of a check up for me than anything else and then back Wednesday for x-rays

Me - going back to bed for an hour - I am worn out 

cheers all - you lot are really helping - I will hit the next person that tells me to my face that 
a) you can see the pain
b) the colic is due from the lami so his bones are moving
c) that it was obvious from the start it was lami !


----------



## Shysmum (5 August 2012)

OMG ((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))

Sounds like it would be a good idea for you to start taking Rescue Remedy (from Boots or any chemist). What a nightmare for you. 

Shy had a very slight lami scare last year, and I know I what I went through then. 

sm x


----------



## Black_Horse_White (5 August 2012)

Take no notice of the "know it all " you have enough on your plate. When my horse had lami my so called friend said it was down to my bad management. Her daugters pony had an attack the following but I refrained from commenting, some people just don't know when to shut up. Once again good luck with your big lad. X


----------



## Clannad48 (5 August 2012)

Still sending vibes and hugs

Our Welsh D had acute lami in all four feet 6 years ago (long story). The vet said she may not make it through the night - I was convinced that she wouldn't make it as well but persevered - two days later she double barrelled the breezeblock wall and took out three blocks (nearly hitting the horse in the next stable).  We also had a colic scare, our vet put it down to the abrupt change of diet and medication. It took three weeks for her to recover fully - the vet was amazed at her willpower to survive.  Six years later she is out on semi retirement but as fit as a flea and as mareish as ever.

You have done all that you can and more, many would have stopped at the initial diagnosis.  You must stop beating yourself up over it.


----------



## MrsMozart (5 August 2012)

As others have said, stop beating yourself up. You've done right by your lad. Standing up to the professionals is never easy, but you've done it and you are, as your second vet put it, on the track.

By the way, I love the sound of your OH. 

More hugs and thoughts hunny.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

He sounds a lot like my appy. He is a fighter too. 
If he doesn't eat the hi/go lite try Allen and page fast fibre ive just had to put the appy on it as he refused to eat his happy hoof ( I know that not overly great either but he would not eat the hi fi lite) and he needs his metformin. 
Pm me if you want a fb add and you can see how the appy is going. He was on ten months box rest last year, the last three of them ridden so he was fit to go out onto the grass. He only has a max of 7 hours out now and doesn't go out on frost or snow but still gets ridden on both. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

Also forgot to mention that maybe speak to you vet and farrier about imprint shoes for a while. If he is still in alot of pain nailing heart bars isn't going to help. The imprints are glue on. The appy had them for three showing sessions, just on fronts and they were £140 for two! But helped a lot.

Xxxxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (5 August 2012)

How much more can happen?

Just been back to check on big lad, and still cant get his bute into him, he was really starting to look sore, and dishing his leg out, and refusing to move.

Que - Vet visit - they have come and injected him with bute and acp... (wish they could do the same for me), and have booked us a visit for the morning - re-xray.

Changed his 2kg of hi fi lite to 2kg of hay.... may just change that to 1kg of hi fi lite, until I can do a double check tomorrow - god I am getting paranoid aint i

So were here for another long day.... i am worn out

GW
x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			How much more can happen?

Just been back to check on big lad, and still cant get his bute into him, he was really starting to look sore, and dishing his leg out, and refusing to move Would he eat fast fibre?

Que - Vet visit - they have come and injected him with bute and acp... (wish they could do the same for me), and have booked us a visit for the morning - re-xray.could you ask them if its possible for you to inject him with the bute? if he won't eat a feed with it in. bloody horses

Changed his 2kg of hi fi lite to 2kg of hay.... may just change that to 1kg of hi fi lite, until I can do a double check tomorrow - god I am getting paranoid aint i

So were here for another long day.... i am worn outKnow what you mean, each day was so much hard work with worry and panic over the slightist little thing but it is worth it. hang in there

GW
x
		
Click to expand...


hugs.
xxx


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Will he not let you mix the danilon in some all bran or something into a paste and syrynge it in ? ive got an easy wormer bit i can put in the post first class tommorrow if itll help get his danilon into him by a mixing into a paste, of you wNt it pm me.


----------



## MrsMozart (5 August 2012)

Hugs hunny.


----------



## racebuddy (5 August 2012)

Hugs and vibes for your. Big man how is he tonight and can u post a pic x


----------



## Gingerwitch (5 August 2012)

He was very bright and darn right annoying to hubby early this evening.  We are going back about half ten for late night checks and give him his hay for the night.

Todays vet has told me to give him some sedalin... but i really do not want too, but it did seam to make him a lot easier, although he did not have his usual day nap??? - paranoid about this - was he in too much pain to lie down, or is it a good sign?

If we come through this I will sort out how to post a photo.... I have no idea how too and tbh, if i try now i will end up smashing this thing up ! - patience is zero at the mo.

Vet due 1st thing tomorrow and we will have x-rays if vet says yes - more so i can be at ease rather than anything else.

Its the hardest thing I have ever done... and i do not know if i have the strength to get him through this- too many people being hurtful with their comments - but as oh says - this isnt their horse, and mine seams to have a will of iron to be here and he is a darn big horse - so he must want to stay with us

GW
x


----------



## Goldenstar (5 August 2012)

Hope you get a few hours decent sleep.


----------



## Gingerwitch (5 August 2012)

Cheers Goldie - the only way i will get any decent kip is if i sleep outside his stable, but hubby wont let me do that - and yes i have tried.

X


----------



## racebuddy (5 August 2012)

Good luck for tOmmorrow thinking of you and ur big lad vibes ur way update us tomoz x try and get some sleep xx


----------



## ebonyallen (5 August 2012)

Hey you, do not give up now. You are a very strong brave lady, who is doing nothing wrong apart from trying to do the best for her horse. We are all behind you and we all know that you will find the strength to carry on. Sod the others, my thoughts continue to be with you at this very hard time x


----------



## angelish (5 August 2012)

come on keep fighting for him as long as he still wants you too 
fingers crossed for you 

& tell you oh to sod off and sleep in the stable if you want to i would


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Try to ignore the nasty big mouths, or flick them the vickies and tell them to duck off ... Or words to that effect, keep the faith and good luck for tommorrow,


----------



## Ibblebibble (5 August 2012)

marydoll said:



			Try to ignore the nasty big mouths, or flick them the vickies and tell them to duck off ... Or words to that effect, keep the faith and good luck for tommorrow,
		
Click to expand...

lol do it GW, you have thought of nothing else but the welfare of your boy and anyone who dares say otherwise really should go do one!! He would have given up by now if he wasn't strong enough to get through this, believe in him and have faith in yourself.x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 August 2012)

Can you ask the vet to bring an irrigation syringe with him tomorrow?  We used to mix bute with a bit of water and syringe it into her.  She had arthritis and preferred it mixed with some drinking chocolate, which the vet said would be fine, so long as we didn't try to race her!  Her days of even thinking about racing were long gone!

I understand that sedalin helps the blood flow through the feet (or something) and is quite often given to laminitics these days.

Ignore the hurtful comments, they are made by idiots.

Oh and I don't recommend sleeping in a stable - it's bloody cold, even in the middle of summer, so unless it's absolutely essential and it doesn't sound like it - we were bottle feeding a foal and turning him to avoid 'bed' sores- you'll have a better chance of getting some sleep in your own bed. 

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Dancing Queen (5 August 2012)

My old fella had laminitis brought on through the loss of his stable mate (nearly 20 years together). 
Vet came out and put him on a course of bute for a week, no joy so we had x-rays done at approx 2 in afternoon (they came out to us) by 5 pm the vet called called and i knew his pedal bone had some degree of rotation, the vet contacted my farrier and they discussed the xrays and the farrier came and fitted heart bars and trimmed the hooves as per the vet and the xrays.

I didnt need to ask/beg for the xrays to be taken, I was told that this was the next step in the diagnosis. 

Dont allow yourself to be pushed around - you want the xrays then get them done (I had 6 xrays taken which cost about £400, but they did bring the xray machine to me)


----------



## Gingerwitch (5 August 2012)

Just back and all is well so far.

Really worried about leaving him with 2 clicks of sedaline and a hay net - but i need something to stress about over night.

Alarm on for 5am - so hopefully can get home for half 6 and have a 30 min proper sleep before i go to work !


----------



## BlackRider (5 August 2012)

hope he continues improving x


----------



## racebuddy (6 August 2012)

Vibes for this am hope all goes ok update us when u can x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (6 August 2012)

Mine had sedalin. It opens the blood vessels in the hoof.......but then he decided he was going to Bronc round the stable as he was getting peed off with the idea of a diet so I have to inject him twice aday with acp!


----------



## Fransurrey (6 August 2012)

Hope the big lad is ok, today, GW. Just a note on lack of appetite. Did the vet mention that pergolide causes them to lose their appetite for a while? Apparently can take a few weeks to come back, so this is probably why he wasn't eating the Hi-Fi Lite. Sorry if I've missed someone else saying that, but thought it would reassure you ( a bit!).


----------



## Chellebean (6 August 2012)

Huge hugs hun, I hope big lad is doing better today xx


----------



## MrsMozart (6 August 2012)

Thinking of you today hunny.


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 August 2012)

Good News first - x-rayed this morn - no more movement in either hoof

Bad news - wont eat anything with his pain killers in, so we ended up having a vet injection and I have spent 4 hours tonight trying everything we can think of to get him to eat...  we have eventually swoped danilion for bute ???? and he eat it with bran.  Would not touch, sugar beat, calm and condition, hi fi, carrots, apples, pony nuts, pony mix, treacle, mollasses - spoke to hubby he said try savory... so we went with the bran.

This bruise on his sole is what is giving him mega pain??? - vet says he is not healing due to the fall out from the chushings..... so his body does not heal - so hopefully we will start to see some improvements soon - and he possibly has a pus pocket forming in his hoof - something which could be a nail head was showing on the x-ray - so we need to wait and see.

Just about to have my tea... and a kip for an hour and were going back at 11.15pm for late night checks.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (6 August 2012)

Mix Honey and mustard (works for colds) into a paste with a small amount of danolin and offer it in a slice of bread? If he takes it, try in a small feed, maybe blend some carrot in the blender at home and add that?.. I hope your big guy pulls through, I can't even imagine what your going through, hugs XXX


----------



## Spit That Out (6 August 2012)

Could try dried mint or sugar free polos in with his tea? 
Thinking of you both xx


----------



## racebuddy (6 August 2012)

Thinking of you both today keep us updated x


----------



## YorksG (6 August 2012)

I would use an irrigation syringe and any meds mixed to a paste with water. I had to do wthis every day for three years with the old Appy, mind you I used instant drinking chocolate, which she quite liked  We have used this method with others who would not eat meds whatever we did with them. The trusted syringe works every time. If it is a tall horse, stand on a box.


----------



## Marydoll (6 August 2012)

Agree with yorksg, ive mixed it with icing sugar to good evfect and syrynged it in


----------



## Queenbee (6 August 2012)

Gw, try normal mollichaff it was all ebony would eat... She went nuts for it. Also give some of the feed companies a ring, mollichaff, a &p, baileys and dengie are fantastic they will send out a
Load of sample bags of suitable feed for you to tempt him, baileys are particularly generous, my freebies filled about 
1/2 a normal feed bag, they will also send you their probiotics and their aappetisers. If you haven't got big lad on a probiotic, protinex is great, I can really reccomend it. Great news about the halt in the rotation, ignore the critics, you do and will have the strength, it sounds like you have a very supportive oh too x I look out for your updates everyday and am really hoping he comes through this x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 August 2012)

Peppermint cordial worked for my mega fussy oldie!!! he was practically battering down the dorr for the steriods and antiBs with that in his dinner 

Normally he hears the packets and sulks at the back of the box with his head in the air playing 'I cant SEE you'


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 August 2012)

Late night check and all is well.... very hungry pony tonight, very alert..... OH says its the best he has seen him look in months.

I will be worried all night now.... he looks to bright 

GW
x


----------



## hollyandivy123 (7 August 2012)

the best thing i have found to get bute etc down a horse is marmite, trust me will hide the taste of anything and they seem to like it, i make a marmite tea to wet the feed
 its still yuk as far as i am concerned though


----------



## racebuddy (7 August 2012)

Hi how is he today xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (7 August 2012)

Just back from yard.... spoke to vet at 9pm - he wants to come and see him tomorrow.... we still cant figure out why he is in so much pain with this one hoof.  If the pedal bone is on the move then it does not make sense - he has heart bars on, and we x-rayed yesterday and all was fine..... we are hopeing that it is an infection..... so we have just politiced his heel area - now we had a couple of burises show on this today, but this could have just been from the bandage we put on to protect the bruise on his sole.... but the pad made him lamer.

Wont eat anything except hay tonight - I ended up wearing most of the bute... I tried from 5 till 8.30 and then gave up and syringed it in - bute in warm water.... not the nicest stuff to wear to your mums for tea!

Lets see what tomorrow brings as he is so bright in himself


----------



## Queenbee (7 August 2012)

What bute are you giving him op? Powder? When Ebs started refusing meds the vet gave me a paste syringe that did about 5 low doses per syringe. Ask your vet to bring some along so you can administer it that way instead perhaps? Can't have tasted too bad as ebony was really good at taking it. Sorry to hear he's off his food tonight. As I said, all madam would stomach was mollichaff... Not normally what I'd buy but it was great to see her eat something! Perhaps see If any of the liveries have any there that you can tempt him with to try before you buy, and as I said ring the feed companies, baileys were fab and the feed samples were there the next day, you can give him a little variety then which is really useful when they are like this and they will only send stuff out that will suit his dietary needs.


----------



## maisie06 (7 August 2012)

Sorry to hear he is still in pain. Keeping everything crossed he recovers quickly.


----------



## racebuddy (8 August 2012)

Any news on ur little man x


----------



## Clannad48 (8 August 2012)

Any news this evening ???


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 August 2012)

Vet and my wonderful farrier arrived at yard tonight...... they had some weird chat.... meta this, did not concur.... something or other.... up shot was - they decided to nerve block hoof to finally see one way or other how bad things were.... if he was still lame then we were barking up the wrong tree... they then would look at ligament/tendon damage.... and see how bad his other leg was....

Longest 10 mins of my life... he has lost 87kg in the week though....10 mins goes past.... asked to walk horse... bit awkward on first few steps and then SOUND... nothing showing on other front leg WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO !

Bruise on sole of foot starting to finally calicifie or was it corn over.... dont matter ITS HEALING !!!!

Vet coming back in 10 days to x ray... farrier booked in 4 weeks with x rays on the morn and shoeing on the afternoon.

Still lami in the hoof though.... and the slight rotation BUT farrier said - we will just grow a new hoof - he knows we will throw the money at it and 4 weeks shoeing and x rays will have the money found for them - I am just so lucky to have the hubby I have - but then again i would find the money somehow !

Chushings drugs finally letting his body heal !!!!!

A very naughtly cheeky pony has suddenly taken over the stable, although he is still very very sore.... he has certainaly turned a corner.

Vet very very hopeful of a good recovery.... but has said "he is a big lad, so we still need to be mindful"

hardest part is getting him to take his drugs....but a warm bran mash, with disolved danilion and a half a bannana seams to do the trick..... and he has really picked up since we have started to do the 10.30pm checks at night - and he gets 2kg of hay ration so maybe thats the secret !

MUST stick to his 6kg max a day too - that is hard as he looks so well now ..... but must be cruel to be kind

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (keep everything crossed PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE)

GW
x


----------



## racebuddy (8 August 2012)

That's great news healing vibes keep us updated x all the best


----------



## OldNag (8 August 2012)

Wow that's such good news.  Sounds like he's finally on the mend, sending big healing vibes and crossing everything for you both xx


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 August 2012)

wooooohhooooooo indeedy GW fantastic positive piece of news, will be keeping everything crossed that the big cheeky pony continues to get cheekier and healthier


----------



## Shysmum (8 August 2012)

FANTASTIC NEWS !!! 

You must be absolutely exhausted though x


----------



## Bertolie (8 August 2012)

Great news GW. Everything crossed he continues to improve. Please keep us updated. X


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2012)

I check this thread every day - so so pleased to see a positive update.
Keeping fingers crossed, long may the positive updates continue x


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 August 2012)

I am bloody knackered though - and hubby whom is a workaholic has really been a godsend - he seams to enjoy his nightly visits to the big lad - and he sees a real differance in him, whereas I am to close....... he has had to pay my credit card bill though today too

GW
xxxx


----------



## Nicnac (8 August 2012)

Really heartening to read such good news   Kudos to OH too - he appears to be a rare one!


----------



## Marydoll (8 August 2012)

Aw sounds like your boys picking up nicely, so glad for you as youve been so worried, sleep well to tonight


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 August 2012)

Good to hear the better news.
Fingers still crossed here.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2012)

Whoop so pleased for you.....the hay diet was the hard part for us too, he was only allowed 14lbs in 24 hours of soacked hay along with the feed with the metformin and danilon in.......


----------



## emma.is (8 August 2012)

amazing news


----------



## Brigadoon (8 August 2012)

Fab news. xxx


----------



## Mince Pie (9 August 2012)

So glad to hear he seems to be picking up a bit! Keeping everything crossed here


----------



## Gingerwitch (9 August 2012)

Well they like to floor you dont they ?? went back to check at 11pm OMG - horse on 3 legs, me in tears, husband trying to reason with emotional tired wreck (whom had had half a bottle of wine ) -me onto vets.... vet being very good, very reasonable, and me still a crying wreck !

It should be pretty obvious that once all the pain had gone (nerve block) and the poor chap had done more walking than he has in a month on his poorly let that the poor lad would then go BOOM - in agony again - but try telling this to me last night.

Must go an apologise to hubby - i did call him a few not very nice things... thank you lovelly vet man - at least I did not drag you half way across the county to give me some reasurrance - he did say that he knew of our case very well .... but never seen him before ---- wonder if i have a tag on my name saying "hysterical egit on phone" !

Big lad - bit more comfi this morn, put his stable bandages on, and he seams keen enough to eat - so maybe the darkest hour is just before dawn as my mum always says


----------



## quirky (9 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Well they like to floor you dont they ?? went back to check at 11pm OMG - horse on 3 legs, me in tears, husband trying to reason with emotional tired wreck (whom had had half a bottle of wine ) -me onto vets.... vet being very good, very reasonable, and me still a crying wreck !
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it, but I told you.
Honestly, it is like the longest, most dippy roller coaster ride ever .
My poor OH used to dread me coming home, not knowing if I was going to be mildly happy or a sobbing wreck . I have never cried so much in the dark hours of night whilst nursing my pony .

Glad he is more comfortable this morning!


----------



## Gingerwitch (9 August 2012)

Bad news city arizona..... big lad just has not picked up since yesterday - been lay down most of the day.... vets coming back tomorrow and doing the works on the x-ray.... we still cannot belive that he is in this much pain from the degree of rotaion he has..... so were back to where we started.... we know he is lame.... we know it is his 1 hoof - nerve block proved this.... but everyone knows its too much pain to be the lami?

I am in bits.... vet has promised me an answer by Sat night - if x rays dont find the issue then were going to start a process of nerve blocks into every joint of his hoof.

So yet another night of pain for my pony and another night of pain for my heart - if i loose him i am giving up - i could not bear to loose one like this again -


----------



## flitz02 (9 August 2012)

Poor poor you...thinking of you on this horrible rollercoaster ride.Xxx:


----------



## Fransurrey (9 August 2012)

Aw shucks. Sad to read this, GW. Everything crossed for him. xx


----------



## MrsMozart (9 August 2012)

Oh hunny. 

Still have all crossed.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (9 August 2012)

Thats crap.....,are they going to take different ankles? It will cost more but it might br worth it to see the different angles of the joint. 

Sendinf lots and lots of hugs
Xxxxxx


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (9 August 2012)

'Sigh'.. with every good day, there has to be a bad day.... I'm thinking of you and sending healing vibes to your boy xx


----------



## Toast (9 August 2012)

Oh Gingerwitch i feel absolutely horrid for you  I really hope big lad picks up and that you have your answer. You must be an absolute wreck and nobody can blame you for that.
Thinking of you x


----------



## Gingerwitch (9 August 2012)

Vet is going to do angles that would make pythagarous excited !

We will find out one way or the other.... then decisions will have to be made.... I dont care if it costs 10k to have him pain free and never ridden again... it will be found for him.  But I won't let my big man suffer....  he is to noble and brave and honest to see in pain for no results i.e. no turn out ever.


----------



## Shysmum (9 August 2012)

Been thinking about you today. I'm so sorry, this is such an emotionally exhausting time for you - I would be completely in bits. 

There are so many peeps on here sending your lad vibes, and to you too. Remember you are doing all you humanly possibly can. Hope there is better news in the morning.

 Shysmum xx


----------



## Queenbee (9 August 2012)

just caught up on the latest, bloody fantastic news GW xx


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 August 2012)

Queenbee said:



			just caught up on the latest, bloody fantastic news GW xx
		
Click to expand...

think you might have missed an update QB 

stay strong GW, i really hope he does come through this , still keeping it all crossed for you.x


----------



## Emilieu (9 August 2012)

sending biggest vibes.x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 August 2012)

Sorry to hear of the setback.
Sending more <<<<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## racebuddy (9 August 2012)

Sending vibes for u fingers crossed for u what time is vet due does he seem any more comfortable tonight xx


----------



## Venevidivici (9 August 2012)

Good luck Am crossing everything for your boy,that whatever they discover is treatable and there's hope. X


----------



## Mince Pie (9 August 2012)

How totally gutting hun, but he seems to be a fighter and I'm keeping everything tightly crossed that he pulls through x


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 August 2012)

GW - I feel for you I really do, like others we have been there, cried the tears and we will be here to support you every single step of the way.

My heart goes out to you. It really does, all I can say is you are a wonderful mum and wonderful mums do everything within their power to help. 

I resorted to putting the pergolide in my jam sarnies in an attempt to get him to take his medicine. Be strong. I am thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (9 August 2012)

Just back from late night check - well at least he wants to eat - that is all I can say....

Do people ask stupid questions or make stupid comments because they are stupid or just dont think?

If i knew what was wrong a) i would not be stressed to death and b) I would not have wracked up god knows what in vet bills

I dont need to be told OMG - he must be in so much pain !

and I dont need to know that x had exactly the same with her horse, and he picked up and almost made a full recovery and was found dead of a heart attack due to the pain!


----------



## paulineh (9 August 2012)

Has he had an MRI . If it is in the foot an MRI will show  it up.

I have a friend that is going through the same thing. One day the mare is good, one step forward then two steps back.


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 August 2012)

because they are insensitive or just dont engage the brain before the mouth.

You are doing everything you can, everything feasibly possible. Your boy could not ask for a better mom. xx


----------



## Marydoll (9 August 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for the big lad, i hope you get your answers soon and get him comfy


----------



## racebuddy (10 August 2012)

Morning hope he is comfortable this am hope everything Goes ok today x


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 August 2012)

Thanks all - could not mess about this morn with his pain killers - so bute paste 2 clicks straight in - does not like his mum at the mo!

He was lay down when i got there - and he whinneyed to me as he was getting up in a rush and i just lost it.

I have done everything as normal but a bit quicker - i have just had to get away so i can be strong for when we start to maul him about later this morn.

I will have one fab memory - me and the little lad were giving him a horsie groom either side of his body, with the sun beaming through at us.... I just hope today is not the day he goes to meet my Gingerwitch.... 

I have even started to think what to do with the little lad - I dont know if i have the strength or will to carry on with the horse job... to many nasty people, too much pain

GW
x


----------



## ozpoz (10 August 2012)

Thinking of you - hope everything goes well today.
xx


----------



## Shysmum (10 August 2012)

I know I for one would be there to support you in person if I could - I know we will all be praying for you today. Got tears in my eyes. 

Stay strong,and lots of (((((((((((((VIBES))))))))))))).

sm x


----------



## Pedantic (10 August 2012)

All of us who love our horse's understand your pain  x


----------



## Bertolie (10 August 2012)

Thinking of you today and I have got everything crossed that I can possibly cross that you will get some answers today.  Hugs and vibes winging their way to you.  xxx


----------



## Bionic Boy (10 August 2012)

Pedantic said:



			All of us who love our horse's understand your pain  x
		
Click to expand...

I have been following your painful journey but haven't added to it because I didn't know what to say but the above says it all.  

Hope you have good news today.


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 August 2012)

OH GW i am crying for you here, will be thinking of you today.xxx


----------



## micramadam (10 August 2012)

GW - thinking of you today. Loads of ((((((hugs)))))) for you and Big Lad. Wish I could come and give you my shoulder to cry on.


----------



## KSR (10 August 2012)

Thinking of you.. Went through very similar with my big lad for 18 months..

He developed a seroma under P3 on both fronts and was extremely painful for him.. Two weeks of this and I drew the line and let him go after a long time fighting..

However!! Your horse sounds like he has the same strength of will to fight as my lad, and mine had a whole syndrome of things significantly wrong with his feet which all went against him despite 12 months of soundness before the seromas developed..

Perhaps ask how your vet and farrier feel about the concept of seroma development.. If it is something like this, pressure can be released and it can be treated..

You sound like a wonderful horse owner and don't deserve the bad mouthers harassing you.. God knows it is torture enough just trying to get through it at times..

Wishing you and your hubby and horse all the love, strength, peace of mind and courage on your journey together, no matter where that path might lead xx


----------



## Shysmum (10 August 2012)

still sending vibes x


----------



## racebuddy (10 August 2012)

sending you vibes hows is he , any news xx


----------



## Clannad48 (10 August 2012)

Sending you more vibes, stay strong


----------



## unbalanced (10 August 2012)

Thinking of you, how is your boy doing? x


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 August 2012)

Wonderful vet arrived at just gone 1pm - I had left work for the day (no idea if i still have a job or not, but thats a worry for another day) - so i was already there, my big brave lads grunts could be heard all the way down the barn, and i looked at him lay down, and he looked like he had given up - as soon as the vet got to us i asked him to come and see.... i broke down and said I cant put him through this anymore - vet said - will you please give me 24 hours, we have come this far, and I have one last thing to try.

Unbeknown to me, my wonderful vet, farrier and about another 5 vets had been swopping x rays, stories, ideas etc until the early hours of the morn.

We had to get him up, and as I held his head and picked the shavings off his noble head I lost it, craddled him in my arms and pleaded with him to get up for us - i promised him i would stop the pain - and at that moment i was ready to let him go.

He somehow got to his feet and the vet started to try and get the shoe of - OMG - he nearly sat down - we had to sedate him, and as each nail came out the poor lad must have screamed in agony.  The nails were red hot.

He has been x rayed from every angle you could think off and it would appear that he has an increadliby rare problem with the pedal bone.  

To cut an incredible story down, he is now the proud owner of a cast, and my wonderful vet is on standby all weekend to just look after us.

I feel at peace now, i think we have finally finally found out the issue and can start to treat accordingly.  Its going to be a very very long road, but if we can see an imporvement - however slight - we will be behind this big lad - as he is sure as hell doing his best to stay

GW
x


----------



## KSR (10 August 2012)

That's really good to hear.. Do you know what the problem is with your lad's pedal bone?

Big hug xx


----------



## JenHunt (10 August 2012)

Hi GW - I have only just caught up on this having been away for a few days. sounds like you and the big lad have really been through the mill!  

I'm so so glad you have found the problem and that your vet is on side to help you both now. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both, and sending you all the vibes I can. Well done for sticking with it, and for persevering. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 August 2012)

i was reading that with my heart in my mouth, what a relief at the end to find out you have found the cause of his crippling pain!  i know he still has a way to go but I'm so relieved for you that you now know what you are dealing with. fingers crossed now for a quiet stressfree weekend for you and big lad, oh and your OH of course, bet he feels he's been through the wringer too!.x


----------



## emma.is (10 August 2012)

fingers crossed for him, hope both of you stay strong x


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 August 2012)

Oh - my heart was in my mouth - whats the prob with the pedal bone? He is so lucky to have a mom like you. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## paulineh (10 August 2012)

Glad you have found the problem and things lok on the up.


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 August 2012)

Sorry this may not be exact..... but his bone collapsed on one side only - so whilst he was trying to bear the weight on his good side..which meant he did this weird walk action the heart bar shoe was acting like a straight jacket so increasing the pressure on the lamini.... thus creating the pain, thus creating the pressure on the lamini....


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 August 2012)

So glad the vet and his colleagues seem to have found the problem.  Fingers crossed you have finally turned a corner with him now.


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 August 2012)

So how will they treat the collapsed bone?
 xx


----------



## Goldenstar (10 August 2012)

Oh GW you have me tearful here at least  you have an answer now.
The next thing is what can they do about it ?
Is he happier in the cast .


----------



## Bionic Boy (10 August 2012)

That is good news. You may have a long road to recovery but it sounds like you, big lad and OH are ready for it. 

I think you also need to buy your vet a bottle of something too.


----------



## racebuddy (10 August 2012)

Sending vibes ur way I hope I can finally start to treat the problem now xx keep us updated over weekend and when u can post some pics would love to know what he Los like xx


----------



## MrsMozart (10 August 2012)

Blinking heck lass! The tears were stinging my eyes reading that. 

Words fail me. 

Huge hugs to all - the lad, you, your OH, the vets and farrier.


----------



## BarmyC (10 August 2012)

I have been following this post with my heart in my mouth from day one.

I take my hat off to you and your OH with your unstinting kindness and the fantastic way you will do everything and beyond for your horse.

I have everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## Shysmum (10 August 2012)

OMG, 

I'm so glad you finally have a supportive team round you while all this is going with your lad - how rare is that to happen - I can't imagine !

Sending him lots of vibes still, and lots to you too.  sm xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 August 2012)

Just back from late night check and yes I know he is full of bute from the injection but suddenly we have a very naughty pony in the stable...! he is very very bright, appears to be bearing full weight on his poorly leg when standing - it now looks like a sore hoof rather than the cripling pain he has so obviously been in.  

I am just experiancing my first bute high - as I ended up with most of the paste in my mouth (his top up medi for the night), gosh it burns on the way down - no wonder he does not like it. !

Tucking into his hay net now (2kg) he is still on his diet - only another 27kg to get off him

Prepared for a dissapointment in the morning.... I have had so many.... but i do have a very good feeling now - I am worn out, shattered but I now know I have done my best and I could not do anymore - until today I could not rest - I felt as if i had let him down.

GW
x


----------



## Goldenstar (10 August 2012)

Have a glass of something strong have a bath go to bed fingers crossed here get some sleep.


----------



## YorksG (10 August 2012)

So glad to hear that you now know what the problem is. If you still didn't know you would not have let him down, just not known what was wrong. Sounds as if current vet and farrier make a damn good team. Have you had any thoughts about how you are going to let the first vet know how things have gone with the big lad? (Other than written on paper wrapped round a brick and close contact with the back of his head! )


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 August 2012)

Thanks for all of your good wishes - it does help

Treatment - no idea ! I will leave that to become clear over the next few days - We did not really discuss it - the only thing that was said was that the horse was the priority and we (hubby and me) would not allow the big lad to suffer unnecessarily - he is 23 and if he is going to have a good life then fine, but if he was going to have weeks of pain or never have any type of quality of life then we were not prepared to carry on with the treatment.

First Vet - complete arrogant arse ! - I do not know what to do about the idiot yet (I think a wack with a snow shovel or maybe I will have some flyers printed....  - he is not a priority - the big lad is

Current Vet and Farrier - awesome is all i can say


----------



## Queenbee (10 August 2012)

Gw, firstly sorry for not reading all the posts last night before I posted congratulations... I feel awful for that  emotionally, I know exactly what you are going through and I'm so sorry, I know that nothing can describe how you feel.  I sincerely hope this is the start of the road to recovery for your boy, I am keeping everything crossed for you and him. Xxxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (10 August 2012)

Queenbee - your post was the least of my worries - so dont stress about that - I know exactly how these post things can happen - hell I can't keep up with the situation - so lord alone knows how anyone else is !

GW
x


----------



## YorksG (10 August 2012)

Absolutely the big lad is priority  I just know that when the dust settles, hopefully when BL is fully recovered it is hard to get the motivation to do anything about arrogant ars@s. One nearly lost us our 'common' coloured cob mare and did loose us her foal, nearly twenty years ago, two great vets from that practice got her through the myriad 'itisis she ended up with because of his arrogance and other than never having him on our yard, we did nothing else. I often think now that we should have done, but were so exhausted by the whole experience and so glad that we still had the mare, that we did nothing.

So so glad to hear that he is so much better this evening.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 August 2012)

Lots of *vibes* to you and your boy.


----------



## Marydoll (10 August 2012)

Sounds like youve a diagnosis and a plan, the big lads on his pain relief, and from your description of him tonight it sounds like its working, keeping it all crossed things are going to keep going in the right direction.


----------



## Venevidivici (10 August 2012)

^^^^ pretty much what I would've said. Brilliant news,so pleased for you & your boy. Onwards and upwards with lots of PMA! X


----------



## Clannad48 (11 August 2012)

So glad you now have a diagnosis, it is good that your vet and farrier are working so well together, it really Does make all the difference. My OH is now convinced I am mad as I have been following this whilst on holiday in Mexico. Thank god for Wi-Fi. Still sending you long distance vibes.


----------



## Gingerwitch (11 August 2012)

He looks like a horse with a poorly foot today - rather than a very ill horse.

Will update you guys more in a while, but i am back to bed for an hour, and will go back to the yard at 8, wonderful vet will give me a call to check on progress - that man deserves a medal for kindness to animals, patience with hysterical women, and his wife - well I will arrange a boquet of flowers for her on Monday - to thank her for supporting an obvious family man whom is dedicated to his job

He is being very naughty and if we can manage his pain at this level I am happy to continue,  so keeping everything crossed


----------



## native (11 August 2012)

I've been following this and am so pleased to hear this. I really hope the lad has turned a corner now. He's lucky to have you doing everything possible for him, and a great team too, you deserve a break so let's hope it's better news now on x


----------



## sula (11 August 2012)

I`ve been following this post with baited breath (and thought I had posted early on?) and am so pleased to read that things seem so much more positive following the vet`s visit yesterday. What a hero he sounds to be!  The strength and fortitude you have shown have been amazing and inspirational.

Hope things continue to improve - very pleased to know that he feels well enough to be naughty!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 August 2012)

So glad you have finally answers. When the appy had imprints on he went badly lame so we thought that was it.....his pedal bone had rotated more and we were hoong to lose him. Vet had to sedate hom to get the shoe off and even then he was in so much pain it was heartbreaking. When the imprint cane off we had never before been so pleased to smell an abcess! 

Hugs to you and Big Lad.
Xxxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 August 2012)

So glad that there is better news!  Long may it continue.


----------



## pookie (11 August 2012)

GW, I've only just caught up with your update. So pleased to hear you have a veritable army of good guys now helping Big Lad. He's very lucky to have such a determined owner in you too.


----------



## Shysmum (11 August 2012)

still sending ((((((((((((((vibes)))))))))))))))


----------



## Gingerwitch (12 August 2012)

I never thought I would ever be happy to see the big lad with a limp ! - but i am jumping over the moon that the really swing out action has stopped.

We have a very very long road ahead, and this is a work in progress - but I hope i am not wrong in saying we now have a light bulb in the light fitting at the end of the tunnel!

We are cutting his bute down to 3 today.... so this is the first step forward we hope - and not one of those crippling backward steps...

The routine seams well established in our house:- (he only gets 6kg of food all day - so we spread it out loads ! )
5am - up peer through barn door - ears - relief - no ears - panic
7am leave yard for either work or bed - (going back now for a nap!) -
9am - morning hay
1pm- dinner and hay
5pm - High Tea and  hay  
8pm - hay
10pm - dinner and hay 

Hubby comes back for the 10pm with me.... and he is a good measure of the improvement.... me I am still the hysterical mum and if he twitches from a fly landing I am nearly on speed dial to the vet as i think he is about to colic

GW
x


----------



## Bertolie (12 August 2012)

Glad to hear that there appears to be a light at the end of the tunnel. Fingers crossed that light gets brighter and brighter. Make sure you take care of yourself as well GW, you must be absolutely exhausted! Sending more hugs and vibes x


----------



## Shysmum (12 August 2012)

I'm exhausted just reading that list, let alone doing it !


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 August 2012)

lovely to hear another positive update GW


----------



## Black_Horse_White (12 August 2012)

It's tiny steps in the right direction, so pleased you and your hubby are to be applauded for your care and dedication. Hope your big lad continues to improve


----------



## racebuddy (12 August 2012)

Still sending vibes ur way fingers crossed keep us updated x


----------



## Gingerwitch (15 August 2012)

Well what an eventful last few days....

Sunday night at the 10pm check - I am not happy with the way he is... starting to do wheelies and moving on his back end.... looks a very unhappy bunny....

Monday morn - I get to the yard at half 5 - I am in floods... he cant move on his front end... he is on 3 legs - I bute as best i can and just watch.  Text the vet at an appropriate hour (7am), phone the office at 8am and tell them its just gone horribly wrong and I really really need the vet.

Vet sends another Vet out for a 2nd opinion and my farrier and the back lady meet me at 12... they make me make him walk, he cant, I am distraught - they start to look at the hoof and they use the hoof testers on him and he goes up - I shout at them for hurting him and ask them whats going on - they have a weird chat and I am literally making the call to hubby to tell them that I am letting him go.  I go back for one last hug, and I ask them what has gone wrong and why is he now walking on the poorly side of the poorly hoof - they look puzzled and tell me I am wrong - I say no - he is trying to walk on the toe, or the side thats supposed to be collapsed.  They check the x rays and tell me i am wrong - I shout at them and tell them to look at him... they make me walk him again... I am in tears the poor vet and farrier think i am loopy... and lo and behold he is trying his best to walk for me, but is scooping himself forward with the toe, or trying to place the poorly side to the floor.

They ask me to get him back to his box, I ask them whats the point, I wont see him in this much pain anymore. Vet starts with the hoof tester and i Tell him - you dont need those and my poor poor brave lad is trying to rear away - but he is so poliet he will only do a mini rear, and he was shutting his eyes with the pain, and to this day i swear he had tears running from his eyes... I was holding him as best i could, i was angry with the vet, i was angry with the farrier, and tbh I just wanted them to put him out of his pain.

Suddenly the vet said - pus - weve got pus and load of it ! - my tears turned to joy and i text the hubby to say PUS - they dug for a while and revealed a huge track of pus in the sole.

Today the vet has been and is delighted with the progress - it would appear that the cast drew the pus... a side effect of the cast, and my big brave boy is now banging the door with his hoof - i even let him get away with it yesterday as i was so pleased he was being naughty- and stomping round the stable - we still have a long long way to go - but I have not wanted to post anything as each time we make a break through it has seamed to have gone wrong.

I feel positive now - shattered but positive


----------



## Shysmum (15 August 2012)

((((((((((((((((GW !!)))))))))))))))))))

Pus is such good news   So glad you have updated, and it's good news - been thinking about you. 

When all this is over, you need a month in the sun to recover


----------



## FionaM12 (15 August 2012)

Wow! That's such a relief, especially for your poor lad. Fingers crossed for a continuously road to recovery now.


----------



## Gingerwitch (15 August 2012)

Sysmum... no way am i going anywhere EVER - i have fought to long to have my boy here and no way do i want to miss one breakie, one dinner or one turn out or bring in - we only borrow them for a short while before God wants them back and I am sure as hell making the most of this big lad !


----------



## ebonyallen (15 August 2012)

Great news, we like pus lol, so pleased for all of you, and so pleased that you are more positive. That is always good, think you need a nice little glass of something and try and get some sleep when your night time checks are done.


----------



## attheponies (15 August 2012)

I am in tears reading this, just crossing everything for you that he has turned the corner x


----------



## Black_Horse_White (15 August 2012)

Fantastic news


----------



## Shysmum (15 August 2012)

I feel exactly the same, and as I was typing i thought........NAH !!  I am just so glad there is better news, what you have been through is just horrendous. 

Make sure you take care of yourself though, stress and all that 

ps could you put some pics on at some stage  of  the big lad ? x


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 August 2012)

oh my lord GW you had me fearing the worst then but now i'm  who'd have thought pus could be such a joyous sight!!! i really do hope this is the last of the tears for you.x


----------



## Gingerwitch (15 August 2012)

Attheponies - we have thought we have turned so many corners... and each time something else has come and kicked us in the teeth - the sodding mud fever has started up again yesterday and whilst the vet says it priority 10... he is back on antibiotics AGAIN ! - bless my 2nd lot of vets they really really have done everygthing and more to help and have been available night and day - and i do mean night and day - i have had phone calls at 10.30pm and 11 pm and 6am as they know we are with the horse then.


----------



## Fools Motto (15 August 2012)

We must be the only sort of people who love to see Pus, poo and wee!
Fingers firmly crossed for further recovery.
Both of you are very brave, and your OH sounds like a rock. x


----------



## Bertolie (15 August 2012)

I bet you have never been so happy to see pus! Hopefully this is the turning point you have been waiting for. X


----------



## Kelly1982 (15 August 2012)

I have been following your posts and I really feel for you as it's been such a roller coaster ride.

So pleased things are looking positive again though, I have my fingers tightly crossed he is finally on the road to recovery.

And well done for being so brave xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 August 2012)

Fingers still crossed here!


----------



## Gingerwitch (15 August 2012)

My OH has been fab... I had a major meeting at work today and he went to hold him for me with the Vet... I wrote him a list of questions and lo and behold he asked every one and made notes.  The big lad was impecable for him, and even lowers his head and puts it the right way in the head collar for him.

I was worried about the bill we have run up - and all he said is look - the vets job is to fix him, your job is to look after him and love him, and my job is to pay for him ! that made me cry even more !


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (15 August 2012)

So glad you have turned a corner - big hugs to you and the big one xx


----------



## YorksG (15 August 2012)

So glad to hear the good news  I can quite understand why you never want to go away, neither sis or I ever go away for more than three nights running and never both of us at the same time!


----------



## Mince Pie (15 August 2012)

Has your OH got a single twin brother? 

So glad for you hun, hopefully you're finally coming to the end of it


----------



## Emilieu (15 August 2012)

So glad to see this update, actually was thinking earlier hadn't seen an update for a while. 
Lovely naughty door banging lad


----------



## emma.is (15 August 2012)

so so glad for you   

and you need to clone your OH and distribute a clone to every horsey woman in the UK, it'd be selfish not to, he sounds great


----------



## Marydoll (15 August 2012)

Pus and loads of it !!! The words we all wanted to hear, glad your big lad is feeling much better, they put us through the wringer, but we'd jump into it ourselves if it would keep them safe. GW your big lad is one lucky horse to have you, and your a lucky beggar with as cool and caring a partner as youve got.
Jeres hoping the crisis is over and let the healing really begin x


----------



## Shysmum (16 August 2012)

how's it going ?  sm x


----------



## Pedantic (16 August 2012)

Reading your updates with bated breath, your OH sounds a star, it's a bloody roller coaster, so glad to hear he isn't in such pain anymore, fingers crossed things keep on the up for him x


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (16 August 2012)

That is such good new. I haven't commented before but I have been following this thread with everything crossed. I am so happy for you GW and your big lad  Happy days!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (17 August 2012)

We have a new game now..... its called we won't eat our dinner, breakie with the nasty make you better medicine until someone holds the bucket and strokes my neck - now this is fine on the late late night check as hubby often tells the big lad all of his woes whilst he is holding the bucket for him.. but 1st thing in a morning when I am trying to get a HUGE load of antibiotic powder into him.... well that has now added anohter half an hour on to the chores... the half hour earlier I now arrive is a little bit too early for the big lad, and he looks at me in disgust, with little winkie eyes... this morn I had mucked out the little fella before the big lad decided he would get up and investigate breakie.... i just wish you could get antibiotics to stick to hay - then it would be gobbled up in no time ! lol - its just nice to have had two days the same, another vet visit on Monday, and I have arranged for him to get a massage a couple of times a week - my hubby wants the same but I told him to "do one" !

GW
x


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 August 2012)

How is he with needles?  I couldn't get my boy to eat his antibiotics so the vet gave me syringes and the medication and I did it myself.  Not great but he needed them to survive so it had to be done.  Fingers still crossed!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 August 2012)

So glad you're all on more of an even keel now.


----------



## MrsMozart (17 August 2012)

Wow lass. That pus update had me in tears.

Fingers are, as ever, tightly crossed.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 August 2012)

Fingers crossed here sounds like you are making some progress now.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (18 August 2012)

Am glad you have pus.......I am waiting for puss at the mo as lami came out stable yesterday morning with swollen leg and lame so cue panic call to vet. Vet came out and he reacted to hoof testers.....cue more panic!!!! But she thinks it's an abscess so am going with her. Just waiting for the puss tO come out. 
Xxxxx


----------



## Shysmum (18 August 2012)

good news GW !  Hope you manage to sort out the medicine refusal -  once I had to use injections as the horse wouldn't eat his meds,  fortunately this horse was not a kicker !


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 August 2012)

Back on a snake today !  dont know if it has been the heat or what, but he has been very very quite all day and keeps holding his poorly up for everyone to look at.  Vet due tomorrow to look at his huge padded hoof tomorrow, but I am quite worried about him.

I have gone into overdirve today and now I am wondering if he is starting with stomach ulcers due to the low amount of food -all be it that its spread around the day massilvy combined with the amount of pain killers hes on.


----------



## Shysmum (19 August 2012)

HUGE ((((((((((((((((((((((((VIBES))))))))))))))))) to you both.

Was hoping for an update, everything crossed x


----------



## racebuddy (19 August 2012)

Oh know poor little man how is he tonight x


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 August 2012)

He is standing up which is good.... but keeps holding his poorly leg up and waggling it around.. wont eat hardly anything.... he thinks were trying to kill him - were back for a late night check about quarter past 10, so i will know a bit more then.


----------



## Clannad48 (21 August 2012)

Just wondered how things are progressing. Hoping that everything is improving.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Back on a snake today !  dont know if it has been the heat or what, but he has been very very quite all day and keeps holding his poorly up for everyone to look at.  Vet due tomorrow to look at his huge padded hoof tomorrow, but I am quite worried about him.

I have gone into overdirve today and now I am wondering if he is starting with stomach ulcers due to the low amount of food -all be it that its spread around the day massilvy combined with the amount of pain killers hes on.
		
Click to expand...

Dont dwell on the possible ulcers at the moment they can be sorted later if necessary.
I don't remember exactly what you are feeding him but I use chopped oat straw with my fat fighters it comes from a company called honeychop the original one is coated but I use the plain straw one it's good to give in between hay nets very low calorie and adds bulk which would help the potential ulcer issue it's around £9 a bag which lasts ages just thought it might help.


----------



## Hedwards (21 August 2012)

GW - I've only just seen your thread.

Firstly - what a lucky horse, you have been so totally committed! lots of hugs!

I realise you're not out of the woods yet, and of course anything I write here may be of no use whatsoever, but thought it would be worth posting, just incase its of any help!

My old girl (21) went down with lami, in one foot, it took weeks for Vets to diagnose it, and they were initially certain it was further up her leg. Anyway, to cut a long story short, she was on box rest for around 9 months in total and had significant pedal bone rotation, and I seriously considered putting her to sleep, she had moments when you could feel the bone through the sole of her foot. One of the key things that made her more comfortable than anything else, was imprint shoes (well shoe - she only had one on one foot!) the relief when this was on her was visible - we had to fold a padded saddle pad for her to stand on when the farrier was working on her on the yard she was in so much pain - but as soon as the imprint was on she was very nearly completely sound (in fact she escaped one day and bucked, farted and galloped around a paddock she managed to get into!). It took a good while, but she eventually moved into a heart bar, then moved into a 'normal' shoe, and we're now trying to transition her to unshod (as the hoof just wasnt growing properly with shoes on, and she was pulling it off).

Wishing you and your big lad all the best of luck - seeing them in pain like this is just terrible, but something as owners we need to be strong enough to whitness, safe in the knowledge we are doing the best for them!


----------



## Toast (22 August 2012)

Anyone heard from gingerwitch? I've been following and I was wondering how her poor big lad was doing


----------



## Goldenstar (22 August 2012)

I know i was thinking about this too she has not posted for a few days it's a bit concerning .


----------



## Archiepoo (22 August 2012)

ive just read this thread from start to finish and have sobbed all the way through! what a dedicated wonderful owner you are GW . i truly hope with all my heart that your big lad pulls through xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 August 2012)

Well were on double ladder squares at the moment !!!!!!

Vet came on Monday, - work were great yet again - and considering I only joined them officially on the 1st of July I will bake a cake when all this is over - anyway - on Monday morn although he just was not eating he walked 3 steps like a normal horse would - I cried - I am not ashamed to say it i just hugged his big hairy neck and sobbed ! Anyway the vet was pretty impressed by him but as we un did the poltice there was a load of gunk on it and we can only sumise this is what caused the issue over the weekend.  Anyway we cleared it up and started to look at the hoof in more detail as the vet had a student with him- she was lovelly.  We were talking away and i was being shown various bits and bobs and i happend to say oh thats the spot he has been sore on from the start... so the vet being the vet, started to investigate - poor big lad is rearing up - very nicey and poliety though - he really is a kind kind gentleman of a horse and the vet finds loads of rotting tissue - he called it a special name narci something or other - anyway within the time it took to clean his hoof up and bandage him like a satalite dish again he was walking almost normally.

He had a massage on monday - with the full blessing of my new vets and you know what - i have not wanted to type this incase it goes wrong - but i think someone has swopped my horse for a sound one ! He has had another massage today, and has one on Friday and Sat booked, and a couple next week - and the vet is due back on Friday to x ray and says "we hopefully can start to make plans".

Big lad being very naughty has now got loads of attitude, is walking without thinking where his feet are and looks a million dollars ! - his coat is the best it has looked, he is the best he has ever looked, he is cheeky, and very very very hungry - this is the bit i am struggling with - but 6kg a day it is - and i think the weight loss and the diet has got him where he is today - along with the vet, and the other 4 from the practice, the girls on the reception,  the farrier, the back lady, the yard manager, my friends and my husband - I really have never ever known such kindness, help, understanding and patience - and my bosses - well they have been fantastic.

GW
s


----------



## Toast (22 August 2012)

So glad he seems to be on the mend. Was the word the vet used necrosis? That would explain the dying tissue. 
Well done to you for being so brave and not giving up on him. If I were a horse I hope I'd have an owner as devoted as you have been!!


----------



## MrsMozart (22 August 2012)

Wow!

Just Wow!!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 August 2012)

That's really good to hear hope its all ladders from now on


----------



## Shysmum (22 August 2012)

HURRAH !!!!!


----------



## Dab (22 August 2012)

brilliant news, fingers crossed recovery continues at pace


----------



## TallulahBright (22 August 2012)

This is when I think there may well be something out there! Well done, you must be sooooo chuffed!


----------



## native (22 August 2012)

So, so pleased to read this. Much better news.


----------



## asommerville (22 August 2012)

fabulous!!!!xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 August 2012)

Yay, go Big Lad


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 August 2012)

Wonderful news!

Would your vet allow him to eat plain oat straw chaff to help him to fill up without calories?  I give my permanently-on-a-diet Draft horse plain Honeychop, so that she isn't standing in with nothing to eat.


----------



## Marydoll (22 August 2012)

Yaaay


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (23 August 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Bionic Boy (23 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Well were on double ladder squares at the moment !!!!!!

  and i think the weight loss and the diet has got him where he is today - along with the vet, and the other 4 from the practice, the girls on the reception,  the farrier, the back lady, the yard manager, my friends and my husband - I really have never ever known such kindness, help, understanding and patience - and my bosses - well they have been fantastic.

GW
s
		
Click to expand...

You forgot someone - YOU!


----------



## Pedantic (23 August 2012)

Excellent news


----------



## Natch (23 August 2012)

Oooh I hope its onwards and upwards the rest of the way now for him


----------



## Fransurrey (23 August 2012)

What a lovely update! Onwards and upwards! Did the vet say necrotic tissue? This is tissue from a previous infection (or abscess) that causes further infection (or abscess!!). Fantastic that you've got some gunk and that he's now sound.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 August 2012)

fantastic news GW, really so pleased for you and the big lad.


----------



## alwaysbroke (23 August 2012)

Great news


----------



## piebaldsparkle (23 August 2012)

So happy to read this, haven't commented before, but have been following and worrying with you.


----------



## Gingerwitch (23 August 2012)

Still on Ladders today.... I have left the yard at 6pm to come home to do a bit of house work - well I had a nap ! - my friend is doing his 8pm hay for me, and I am going back at 10pm as usual..... he is doing so well.

The back lady gave me some stretches to do with him today, and we have done them 3 times so far.... he is really really hungry and this is the hardest part.

Farrier just called to see how he is and best news ever........

I have a dissapearing vet bill.... I phoned up to pay my vet bill today, and I dont owe anything - have asked husband if he knows anything about it - and i cannot get a straight answer !

So thank you hubby


----------



## Shysmum (23 August 2012)

I am so pleased it's all going Big lad's way now !  You deserved that nap, you must be shattered.... keep the updates coming.. sm x


----------



## sophiebailey (23 August 2012)

So so so glad he's on the mend, I've been crossing my fingers + praying for you since your original post. I really admire you GW, the world needs more people like you, totally selfless, dedicated and amazing, your pony is the luckiest. Hopefully he continues to improve daily and makes a full recovery xxxxx BIG LOVES xxxxxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 August 2012)

This morning very bright and active in the stable - decided to leave bute off him as vet was due during the morning - and I thought it would be a good idea to see what he was really like.

X-rays all looked good no more rotation or anything wrong with his off side fore.  But on the nearside fore you could see some weird areas.

Que vet doing a nerve block and started to dig - loads and loads of dead tissue came out, and then you could see right up into the hoof and i could see the creamy white lamini and all the red blood vessels.  His hoof was tornicade to reduce the bleeding.

Vets quite pleased but going on about doing this angigram type thing again - which is a real real worry for me - as it could still mean that side of the hoof is dead - and i suppose this would mean the war had been lost - although we have won many battles.

Vet due to call me anytime now to disucss where we go from here as they have been able to match up the previous x rays etc

So its a good news/ bad news day 

Some really good news is that he can have an extra 2kg of food a day ! woo hoo

GW
x


----------



## Shysmum (24 August 2012)

Oh God, it really is a roller coaster ride. I am keeping everything crossed for you - your horse simply could not have a better mum. sm x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Some really good news is that he can have an extra 2kg of food a day ! woo hoo

GW
x
		
Click to expand...

He'll be really pleased about that!


----------



## Waltzing Matilda (24 August 2012)

Eeeeek!! If the tissue is dead there shouldn't b too.much bleeding thst is a sign of healthyier tissue. How long r u torniquing for? And where didn't dig so that u saw all of that?

Now there is an open would it would b quite beneficial to soak with clean trax. They use it in hospitals to clean broken bones or to disinfect the joints them trydo hip replacements and it doesn't damage new or healthy tissue. Was a god send to my friends.horse recently when she sliced into her frog  and into digital cushion.

Hope things go ok. X


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 August 2012)

He was tonricade for about 5 mins - whilst the vet was digging round and getting the gunk out.

Horse was sedated so i could have a look at the end - i felt rather ill

Worried sick that it has gone too far as there was not that much blood...so getting in a flap now that he has got a dead half to the hoof


----------



## Echo Bravo (24 August 2012)

Don't panic too much as horses have come better from far worse,so keep your chin up and think good thoughts.


----------



## racebuddy (24 August 2012)

Thoughts r with u have u heard from the vets


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 August 2012)

Yes - i have just got off the phone from them q - floods of tears.

The pedal bone has roated another degree

They want to do the venigram on Tuesday to see if there is any point basically ie if any blood flow - to prove if the fight is still worth pursuing.

In bits..... 

GW
x


----------



## racebuddy (24 August 2012)

Oh know poor u after all ur hard work sending hugs ur way and for the big lad too hopefully the next few days won't be to long typical bank holiday wkend take care x


----------



## Shysmum (24 August 2012)

PM'D you. (((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))


----------



## Nicnac (24 August 2012)

So sorry to read this.  Fingers crossed for good news Tuesday and sending vibes.


----------



## unbalanced (24 August 2012)

Good luck for Tuesday hugs xxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 August 2012)

He looks so well tonight - I just cant belive that i still may loose him


----------



## Gingerwitch (26 August 2012)

Well big lad is really enjoying his extra 2kg of food - he seams a lot more settled in himself.

He has had another massage today, and has had a right pamper session off me, every bit has been scritched at least twice.

I am dreading Tue - hubby says i am just dwelling on the negatives - and the real deciding factor is how the boy is in himself.

Has anyone got any experiance of one of this veinagrame ? what can i expect to find - do lamini re-grow? 

I just need some positive things to focus on - and if anything surely the dont put bright, happy horses down do they without giving them a chance - for gods sake he has done everything else wrong - how do they know that even if half his hoof is dead he wont find away of staying ?


----------



## racebuddy (26 August 2012)

I have no experience of this but been following ur thread really hoping for positive vibes all the best x


----------



## MrsMozart (26 August 2012)

Oh blast. No useful words hunny, but a tonne of hugs.


----------



## cally6008 (26 August 2012)

do lamini re-grow? - did a google and found this topic (not exactly what you're going through tho) - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/finally-new-farrier-kainne-what-do-51660/page3/
Poster is banned tho - but does mention photo has come from a shoeing forum ... which led me to think .. whats that barefoot place mentioned on here a lot ... maybe they could have answers to any feet questions 

or maybe there are some shoeing/farrier specialist forums hidden away to contact ?

(you might have thought of this already though)

searched for that v word and found this - http://www.horseadvice.com/horse/messages/4/351420.html
No updates on that post but click her name and you get her website and email address ... if you wanted to chat to her ?


----------



## tallyho! (27 August 2012)

Laminae do not really stop "growing". They are part of the hoof and as long as hoof grows, the laminae will also grow. They are like velcro. One side attaches from the hoof wall, the other from the hoof capsule, inside the hoof. 

With laminitis, they just don't seem to be able to form a strong bond for whatever reason. Metabolic, toxicosis... no answer to that yet.

Here, this is whats going on inside:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayEJacuoJ7I

Here is also an article worth having a read. When my boy had lami, this article is what changed things for him and me forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayEJacuoJ7I

The rotation can be reversed too with careful attention.

Rockley Farm is the rehab place Cally mentions. You could give Nic a ring for some advice.


----------



## asommerville (27 August 2012)

why dont ypu contact oberon or cptrayes....they both look v clued up on feet


----------



## cally6008 (27 August 2012)

thanks tallyho, knew someone who recognise where i was on about


----------



## tallyho! (27 August 2012)

asommerville said:



			why dont ypu contact oberon or cptrayes....they both look v clued up on feet
		
Click to expand...

What a good idea


----------



## asommerville (27 August 2012)

also.maybe start a new thread asking that specific question? best wishes to your boy ive been following your updates xx


----------



## Natch (27 August 2012)

I third or fourth oberon, cpt and rockley farm. I helped nurse a horse who had navicular and pedal bone rotation and he is back to happy hacking. Vet said rotation cannot be corrected but I am unconvinced. I think, but am not 100% sure that laminae can recover from all sorts, but presumably there is a point of no return. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## tallyho! (27 August 2012)

Naturally said:



			I third or fourth oberon, cpt and rockley farm. I helped nurse a horse who had navicular and pedal bone rotation and he is back to happy hacking. Vet said rotation cannot be corrected but I am unconvinced. I think, but am not 100% sure that laminae can recover from all sorts, but presumably there is a point of no return. Sorry I can't be more help.
		
Click to expand...

Well, vets may be the gods of rotated pedal bones, but there are challengers to the throne. Rotation can be reversed in many cases, not all, as it can depend on how long it has been.

A horse can still have rotation and be sound like mine despite not having shoes. What he has is a good connection, sole, frog, digital cushion which all help support what's inside the capsule. That I believe is more important than angle of P3.

Laminae though, I believe can 100% recover. Or else we wouldn't have so many horses and ponies recovering from laminitis.

Laminae can even return after hoof slough, which is probably the epitome of this awful condition. Providing someone, somewhere has the stomach to nurse the animal through it.

Do take time to read Jamie Jackson's - Founder.


----------



## racebuddy (27 August 2012)

Hi ginger which I hope all goes ok tomoz keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Emilieu (27 August 2012)

Vibes for tomorrow.xx


----------



## Clannad48 (27 August 2012)

Positive vibes for tomorrow,  xx


----------



## Spyda (27 August 2012)

Really wishing you the best for tomorrow. Praying for good news for you both. X


----------



## brighteyes (28 August 2012)

Try and get in touch with  John The Vet  He may have a suggestion. Friendly guy. I have everything crossed for you and your boy.


----------



## Toast (28 August 2012)

Really sad to read your update  

I will be thinking about you today xx


----------



## MrsMozart (28 August 2012)

Thinking of you all today hunny.


----------



## sophiebailey (28 August 2012)

Crossing my fingers for you today gingerwitch xx


----------



## Cazzah (28 August 2012)

Keeping everything crossed and thinking of you today.


----------



## Bionic Boy (28 August 2012)

Another one here keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## dianchi (28 August 2012)

Keeping it crossed for you GW


----------



## racebuddy (28 August 2012)

Keeping everything crossed hope u have good news keep us updated x


----------



## Queenbee (28 August 2012)

Everything crossed for you and your boy x


----------



## TallulahBright (28 August 2012)

Any news? Been keeping things crossed.


----------



## Lulwind (28 August 2012)

On holiday but keep checking for an update


----------



## MrsMozart (28 August 2012)

Hoping for good news hunny.
C.x


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 August 2012)

Came on hoping for good news, have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## brighteyes (28 August 2012)

Checked in to see - no news is good news, I hope x


----------



## Goldenstar (28 August 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Bertolie (28 August 2012)

I keep checking in to see if there is any news - hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Burmilla (28 August 2012)

Hope all ok with you and The Big Lad. Thinking of you both, and, of course,your stalwart OH.
Lots of love and positive thoughts and hugs.


----------



## sula (28 August 2012)

Bumping cos although the no-reply-as-yet is worrying I am hoping so very, very much that today`s news has been good and that you are spending a pampering evening at the stables and will come back and tell us all about it very soon.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 August 2012)

sula said:



			Bumping cos although the no-reply-as-yet is worrying I am hoping so very, very much that today`s news has been good and that you are spending a pampering evening at the stables and will come back and tell us all about it very soon.

Thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, it's not looking good.
I do hope the news is not as bad as feared.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 August 2012)

Starting to worry.

So hoping it's not the news I'm starting to fear.


----------



## unbalanced (28 August 2012)

sula said:



			Bumping cos although the no-reply-as-yet is worrying I am hoping so very, very much that today`s news has been good and that you are spending a pampering evening at the stables and will come back and tell us all about it very soon.

Thinking of you.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I really really hope everything is ok and you are going to come online and tell us so soon. Crosses everything for you. xxx


----------



## Shysmum (28 August 2012)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((GW))))))))))))))))))

Do let us know how today went. sm xxxx


----------



## Toast (28 August 2012)

I hope its not bad news


----------



## Gracie21 (28 August 2012)

Have just read this whole thread. Sending my love, and I hope that no news is good news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## racebuddy (28 August 2012)

Thinking of u today hoping no news is good news update when u can x


----------



## racebuddy (29 August 2012)

Hope no news is good news x


----------



## Mongoose11 (29 August 2012)

I don't like the break in update  I hope that it hasn't been bad news. Hugs GW if you are taking some time and reading this. 

xx


----------



## Christmas Magic (29 August 2012)

Read all in one go! Please tell us what happened?


----------



## micramadam (29 August 2012)

I'm so hoping no news is good news.


----------



## asommerville (29 August 2012)

me.too xx


----------



## imaginegenerous (29 August 2012)

Thinking of you GW.


----------



## risky business (29 August 2012)

Just read the whole thread. 

Hope everything is okay GW. (hugs)


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 August 2012)

The big lad went to join Gingerwitch just before 7pm tonight - god bless.

When i have the strength to tell you i will - we had one of the most unlucky turns anyone could have wished for - i have had 36 hours of hell, the vets - all 5 of them have done everything they could - but we finally had to let the big lad go.

I am sorry big lad - i really tried for you

GW
x


----------



## Niddlynoo (29 August 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and your 
OH xxxx


----------



## Cazzah (29 August 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to read this. You and your lad have been in my thoughts all day and I've kept checking in hoping for some good news. 

RIP Big Lad and massive ((((hugs)))) to you - you could not have tried harder or done better by him. xxxx


----------



## Chellebean (29 August 2012)

I am so so sorry! RIP big lad 

***hugs***


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 August 2012)

He had a one in a billion reaction to the sedative - we tried all night to re-hydrate him, and all morning - and all afternoon.

His system just could not take anymore - i held him in my arms - his big heavy head for hour upon hour as we iv'd him.

The poisions finally got too much, and even with 3 vets to hand I had to make the call - my poor poor boy.

I will never ever forgive myself


----------



## sophiebailey (29 August 2012)

Devastated for you GW. Take comfort in the fact you did everything (more than everything) to help big lad, you eased his suffering, you were there when he needed you, and you let him go when he needed to go. He is so lucky to have such a wonderful wonderful mum and if he could have said thank you I'm positive he would have shouted it until he lost his voice.

Biggest hugs + kisses + love to you and your OH and all involved, may big lad rest in peace xxxxx


----------



## Bojangles (29 August 2012)

I'm so sorry so gutted for all of you. Look after yourself too.  Hugs x x


----------



## piebaldsparkle (29 August 2012)

sophiebailey said:



			Devastated for you GW. Take comfort in the fact you did everything (more than everything) to help big lad, you eased his suffering, you were there when he needed you, and you let him go when he needed to go. He is so lucky to have such a wonderful wonderful mum and if he could have said thank you I'm positive he would have shouted it until he lost his voice.
		
Click to expand...

^^^This

((hugs)) RIP Big Lad xxx


----------



## bitlessbill (29 August 2012)

So sorry to hear this, you did everything you could and more xxx RIP Big Lad.


----------



## Emilieu (29 August 2012)

I'm heartbroken for you. You did everything - everything. It was his time, some things you just can't fight. 
Biggest hugs. So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Mongoose11 (29 August 2012)

No no no, nothing to have to forgive yourself for! Forgive yourself for doing the absolute best, trying everything, loving him so much? So so sorry your BigLad didn't make it x x x x x


----------



## HLOEquestrian (29 August 2012)

I'm so so sorry.

Read this whole thread tonight and I cannot believe what you both went through you poor souls, you did absolutely everything you could.

RIP x


----------



## Shysmum (29 August 2012)

In tears here for you. You did everything you could do, and he knows that . He's running free in a huge meadow now with his friends - watching over you. 

The whole off HHO are here to support you. (((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))

sm xx


----------



## Fransurrey (29 August 2012)

Oh GW, I am so, so, sorry. Having pts my cat today I feel some of your pain. You really did all you could and that was a nasty stroke of luck. God bless, big man and bless you, too. X x x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 August 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bionic Boy (29 August 2012)

sophiebailey said:



			Devastated for you GW. Take comfort in the fact you did everything (more than everything) to help big lad, you eased his suffering, you were there when he needed you, and you let him go when he needed to go. He is so lucky to have such a wonderful wonderful mum and if he could have said thank you I'm positive he would have shouted it until he lost his voice.

Biggest hugs + kisses + love to you and your OH and all involved, may big lad rest in peace xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Can't say anymore than this. So sorry for your loss, can't imagine how you are feeling. 

RIP Big Lad.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 August 2012)

havent posted before but have been checking this thread every day hoping for good news....so very sorry it didnt happen but please dont blame yourself you did  as much as possible to help him....BIG HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (29 August 2012)

I'm so, so sorry for you loss


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 August 2012)

I am so very sorry.  Rip big lad.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2012)

Oh Gingerwitch I wish I could hug you ,no one could have done more or tried harder .
Not fair not fair at all.


----------



## Spyda (29 August 2012)

Aw Jeeze... I am SO sorry for you. You poor, poor thing. Terrible experience for you. Life can be so darned unfair sometimes. Relentlessly unfair.

RIP big guy. You passed away very much loved. Both by your dear owners and by a many cyber-friends who I know have been silently keeping their fingers crossed for you and sending their prayers your way. 

(((((( Hugs honey ))))))


----------



## Hollycatt (29 August 2012)

So, so sorry Gingerwitch. RIP big lad. He was blessed to have you as his mum.


----------



## Stacy_W (29 August 2012)

You have nothing to forgive yourself for. You gave him every chance; you could have done little more. No matter how hard we try or fight, some things are just not meant to be (I've been there ). 

You were a wonderful owner to him; he was very lucky to have found you and to have the comfort of falling asleep in your arms. x


----------



## Bigbenji (29 August 2012)

Spyda said:



			Aw Jeeze... I am SO sorry for you. You poor, poor thing. Terrible experience for you. Life can be so darned unfair sometimes. Relentlessly unfair.

RIP big guy. You passed away very much loved. Both by your dear owners and by a many cyber-friends who I know have been silently keeping their fingers crossed for you and sending their prayers your way. 

(((((( Hugs honey ))))))
		
Click to expand...

Echo this. RIP Big Lad. xx


----------



## Nannon (29 August 2012)

Been following this thread and hoping for the best, so sorry about your loss - I don't know anyone who would have fought harder than you GW x RIP Big Lad xxxx


----------



## imaginegenerous (29 August 2012)

so sorry to hear this. You did everything you could for him. Thoughts are with you xx 
 RIP Big Lad.


----------



## Archangel (29 August 2012)

Heartbreaking.  I'm so sorry.
RIP Big Lad.


----------



## BlackRider (29 August 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, you did everything you could for the big lad...

((HUGS)))

xx


----------



## Archiepoo (29 August 2012)

oh GW im so very sorry things turned out like this,it was the outcome we all prayed wouldnt come. big lad would only say he loved you -no blame for anything that happened. you tried your heart out for him and you should be so proud of yourself that you were prepared to go to the ends of the earth for him-that is something not many people could do .you are brave GW and we are united in saying you are not alone (((((((hugs))))))


----------



## lurcher98 (29 August 2012)

I don't often comment on these threads as its normally all been said before me, but im sat here in tears. I had so been hoping for good news. You went above and beyond for the big lad and have nothing to be forgiven for. You gave him his peace when he needed it , sending you cyber hugs


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (29 August 2012)

GW, been silently following this thread and, like everyone else had fingers crossed.  So sorry - if only every equine could have the benefit of such a dedicated mum.  xx


----------



## mightymammoth (29 August 2012)

Dreadful news that none of us wanted to hear, life can be so so cruel xx


----------



## unbalanced (29 August 2012)

I'm so so sorry. You tried so hard and did absolutely everything you could have done for your boy. You've nothing to reproach yourself for. Hugs xxx


----------



## Nicnac (29 August 2012)

So so sorry to read your update.  Been checking site like so many others rooting for you and the big lad.  You did so much more than anyone I've ever come across for your boy - it wasn't to be.  Sending hugs to you xx


----------



## EventingMum (29 August 2012)

Please do not blame yourself - no one could have cared more or tried harder than you and your OH, Big Lad was so lucky to have you and you have my (and I'm sure everyone else's) utmost respect and sympathy. I really hope in time you can focus on the good times you shared with him before this tragedy x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 August 2012)

So, so sorry to hear this.  You did everything you could but have been thwarted at every turn.

RIP Big Lad.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (29 August 2012)

Heartbroken for you, massive hugs, you are an amazingly dedicated mum who has nothing to forgive yourself for, you did everything & more, your lovely big lad was so lucky to have had such love & care xx


----------



## Langley11 (29 August 2012)

lurcher98 said:



			I don't often comment on these threads as its normally all been said before me, but im sat here in tears. I had so been hoping for good news. You went above and beyond for the big lad and have nothing to be forgiven for. You gave him his peace when he needed it , sending you cyber hugs
		
Click to expand...

Same here - in tears for you GW. Have been logging in every day to check on how big lad was doing. He tried as hard for you as you tried for him and he obviously loved you as dearly as you loved him. You were the best friend he could have wished for, ever. Huge hugs to you and your lovely OH from all of us here. We're all thinking of u and are so so sorry to hear the news. Take care xx


----------



## MochaDun (29 August 2012)

Am so sorry to hear of that outcome.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (29 August 2012)

I am so very very sorry to read this, what a fantastic owner you have been. (((( hugs )))) to you and your OH. Run free big lad x


----------



## pootleperkin (29 August 2012)

So sad to have to say goodbye - big hugs


----------



## quirky (29 August 2012)

Gutted for you GW.
Sometimes, things just aren't meant to be . Do not beat youself up over this, you did everything and more for that horse.


----------



## YorksG (29 August 2012)

I can only echo what others have said, you did all you possibly could for him, I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Echo Bravo (29 August 2012)

Like the rest thought he'd turned the corner, gutted for you.


----------



## Fools Motto (29 August 2012)

As sad as any loss is that I've read on here, none have really brought me to floods, not just tears but floods. I'm here feeling so so sad to read he has gone over the bridge. Your dedication has been astonishing. Just so sorry the outcome wasn't what we all had hoped for.

Take care of yourself GW, you have done nothing wrong. Many hugs.

God bless you Big Lad. x


----------



## ozpoz (29 August 2012)

You must be exhausted - a brave fight from both of you... and I am so, so sorry for your loss.
xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 August 2012)

Oh, big hugs, how utterly awful for you  Run free, lad.


----------



## racebuddy (29 August 2012)

Devestated thinking of u take care rip xx


----------



## PippiPony (29 August 2012)

So sorry, you all did your very best

(((hugs)))

xxx


----------



## Mince Pie (29 August 2012)

Oh honey I am so so sorry to hear that you had to let him go  If there was ever a case of an owner going above and beyond the call of duty for their horse it was you with him. 

RIP Big Lad, much missed.

Thinking of you GW, time to look after yourself now  **hugs**


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (29 August 2012)

So So Sorry GW... Sleep tight big lad XX


----------



## heresannie (29 August 2012)

So so.sorry to hear of your loss, you did everything you could and more besides. rip big man xxx


----------



## Hells Bells (29 August 2012)

I am so, incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## sula (29 August 2012)

I cannot add to the words already said.  Dreadful, dreadful news and devastating for you.  Your boy died knowing more love than many have or will know in a lifetime.  

Aww, I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Bertolie (29 August 2012)

So very sorry to hear this. I too had been checking this thread hoping for good news. You did everything you possibly could for your boy. 

Run free Big Lad xx


----------



## Clannad48 (29 August 2012)

So, so sorry to hear your sad news. There are no words I can write that will take away the pain you are feeling now. In time you will realize that you did everything you could, far more than a lot of others. You have absolutely nothing to forgive yourself for. Please take comfort that your boy was truly loved and that you were with him at the end. I know that so many HHO'ers were praying with you for a different outcome.
Take care of yourself. xxxx


----------



## Tiffany (30 August 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			He had a one in a billion reaction to the sedative - we tried all night to re-hydrate him, and all morning - and all afternoon.

His system just could not take anymore - i held him in my arms - his big heavy head for hour upon hour as we iv'd him.

The poisions finally got too much, and even with 3 vets to hand I had to make the call - my poor poor boy.

I will never ever forgive myself
		
Click to expand...

OMG so sorry. I'm really upset for you although it sounds like you did everything you could. (((hugs)))


----------



## muckypony (30 August 2012)

so sorry that this is the outcome.
I can honestly say I know exactly how you're feeling right now, after having been through a very similar situation just last month, it feels like you've lost a whole massive part of yourself.

Don't blame yourself, I hope that you find peace knowing you did everything you could for him, and you were there so much at the end with him - try to remember the good times xx


----------



## Toast (30 August 2012)

Absolutely devastated to read this.
Gw, you wonderful lady.I have never known an owner so dedicated. You truly are an inspiration to us all. My thoughts have been with you since Tuesday and still are. If he could have spoken I'm sure he would have shouted his love for you from the rooftops. You did your absolute best and more beside and my hat is off to you.
Rip big lad
Massive hugs to you gw at this awful time xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (30 August 2012)

Oh darling. I am so, so sorry. 

In tears here thinking of you all. 

Please don't blame yourself. Please. You did everything you could and more. 

Hugs and our thoughts are with you and your OH.

Rest in peace beautiful big lad.


----------



## tallyho! (30 August 2012)

GW, so so sorry. RIP big lad xxxxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 August 2012)

Love to you. 

You did everything you could and gave him years of a safe loving home. No one on here it anywhere else has the right to tell you other wise. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (30 August 2012)

Oh that's so very, very sad  You did everything you could for your boy and if he could thank you I'm sure he would. Think of him as being pain free and at peace now. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## Fiona_C (30 August 2012)

Haven't posted before but have been following your thread, I am so very sorry to read that you have lost your boy, sending the biggest of hugs to you xxxx


----------



## MrsNorris (30 August 2012)

So very, very sorry, no-one could have done more. xxx


----------



## brighteyes (30 August 2012)

Far from leting him down, you tried everything in your power to bring him through. Sometimes it just doesn't happen. So, so sorry to hear this GW. Sleep well, big lad x


----------



## Bramble74 (30 August 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, you tried so hard.  Thoughts are with you


----------



## Gracie21 (30 August 2012)

Everyone else has already said everything. I am so sorry GW, you did everything (& more) that you could. He is out of pain and watching down on you, I'm sure of it. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## fallenangel123 (30 August 2012)

Been following this thread with everyone else, and am very sorry for your loss.

  No one could have done more for him, please don't feel guilty for making that final decision it was the greatest act of love you could give him.


----------



## Christmas Magic (30 August 2012)

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest foal, He said.
For you to love while she's alive
And morn for when she's dead.
It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months , you see.
But, will you, till I take her back,
Take care of her for me?
She'll bring her charms to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
As solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this foal to learn.
I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,
With trust, I have selected you.
Now will you give her your total love?
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take her back again?
I know you'll give her tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known! 
Forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for her
Much sooner than you'd planned
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday you'll understand.
For though I'll call her home to Me
This promise to you I do make,
For all the love and care you gave
She'll wait for you, inside Heaven's Gate.

-------------------------------------------------
Dear GW,in so sorry for your loss! You an amazing strong woman and you have him your heart and more,you tried all what you can!RIP Big Lad,run pain free over the Rainbow Bridge!!!xxx


----------



## Munchkin (30 August 2012)

I've followed this from the beginning but never responded as anything I could add had already been said. 

You did everything you possibly could - and more - for the big lad and this is just the cruellest twist of fate - unbelievable. 

I am so, so sorry x


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (30 August 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Please don't blame yourself, the decisions we have to make when our horses are ill are tough and at times truly heartwrenching.  Know that you did the best you could and for the right reasons, try not to dwell on the if's or but's, remember the love you had for your boy- that's why you made the decisions you had to make x x


----------



## Patterdale (30 August 2012)

CM that poem made me cry.....losing my special horse was...just awful. 

GW I'm so sorry to read what happened. The loss of my horse still affects me every day, three years on, but time really does help.


----------



## Hedwards (30 August 2012)

Oh no, I am so so sorry to read this, nothing we can say will change how you feel at the moment GW, but my goddness he was incredibly luck to have you! Rest well Big Lad.

Big hugs GW


----------



## Highlands (30 August 2012)

So sorry


----------



## Clannad48 (30 August 2012)

Christmas Magic: that poem is wonderful - however I'm now sitting here with tears running down my face and people watching me with worried expressions


----------



## Spottyappy (30 August 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Do not blame yourself in any way, shape or form. You did your best and beyond.
Christmas Magic, the poem made me cry too, I haven't seen that one before, and, I too, lost my homebred boy earlier this year, to cancer aged 17.
It is still raw,but the words help.Thank you.


----------



## alfiesmum (30 August 2012)

life is just so unfair sometimes , massive hugs for you, you did the very best anyone could have tried to do xxxxxxxx


----------



## micramadam (30 August 2012)

NOOOOO! 
Gingerwitch life can be so unfair. 
You were the best owner any horse could ask for.


----------



## catdragon (30 August 2012)

I'm really sorry GW - you've been in my thoughts. 
You did your very,very best for him, as did all the vets. 
RIP big lad, loved, lost and won't be forgotten XX


----------



## Ibblebibble (30 August 2012)

i am so so sorry GW you and the Big lad fought a long hard battle and you went above and beyond in your efforts to help him. RIP Big lad and hugs to you and your OH GW.x


----------



## Mynstrel (30 August 2012)

I don't usually comment on threads like this but this story has really got to me - life can be so cruel sometimes.  I'm so so sorry for you, nobody could have fought longer or harder than you & your boy have.  Remember the good times & be proud of how you've loved him.

If I ever come back as a horse I want a mum just like you (hugs)


----------



## TallulahBright (30 August 2012)

I have been so hoping this would go your way and am so sorry that it hasn't. Rest knowing that you did all you could to save your special boy. Much love. RIP. x


----------



## Mizzbecx (30 August 2012)

So sorry to hear, RIP and my thoughts are with you x x x


----------



## Natch (30 August 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please be aware you have done as much as you possibly could for him, and I think he will have known and appreciated that.


----------



## Dab (30 August 2012)

''''''''' i'm so sorry to hear this, thought you'd turned the corner. Thoughts are with you '''''''


----------



## dianchi (30 August 2012)

So sad to see this, thoughts are with you


----------



## flitz02 (30 August 2012)

So so sorry to hear your news,thinking of you.xxx


----------



## attheponies (30 August 2012)

Just to say I'm so, so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## LittleWildOne (31 August 2012)

I'm another who has been following your thread, and although I haven't posted until now, I've felt your pain throughout. My heart lifted when I read that Big Lad was feeling better within himself. I worried for you, with having so much to do and having so little sleep. I felt pride in you for being a loving, caring and dedicated owner, who was there for your horse no matter what. I was pleased for you that you have such a kind, considerate and thoughtful OH, and that your new vet team worked with your farrier..beyond the call of duty.
I'm sitting here now with tears in my eyes and my heart in my stomach, knowing how it feels to have lost the fight.
Gingerwitch, you truly are one in a million. You did the very best for your horse that anyone possibly could. Please don't blame yourself, it wasn't your fault. It was Big Lad's time to go, and you stayed there with him right to the end.
(((((MASSIVE HUGS))))) to you and Mr Gingerwitch.
Rest In Peace Big Lad. Heaven needed another star to brighten the sky..Heaven chose you.
Run Free Big Man xxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 August 2012)

A big thanks to each and every one of you.  The big lad certainly touched the hearts of the HHo;s, the vets and me and my wonderful husband.

I so so wish the outcome had been a good one, i had found upto 50k to fund his vets fees, the other half had found far far more - and we would have spent every last penny if only we could have given him a week or two munchin grass in a field.

We are numb, we are in shock - but the team of vets took up our challenge and have been stunning in the care, dedication of both the big lad and MR & MRS Gingerwitch.

Where we go from now - i dont know - my little lad is bemused, he knows big lad is gone - we let him find that out for himself - but can i honeslty bear to loose another ? I do not think i have the stomache to loose another magnificant pet - and he truley was just a 17hh hamster - i did not care if i never rode him again, to be in his presance was enough for me.

I hope he and i will one day be together.... i just hope its me he wants to find when my day comes - i just hope i did love him enough for him to want to be with me again

GW

x


----------



## MrsMozart (31 August 2012)

GW you did and do and he will. Hugs hunny.


----------



## Burmilla (31 August 2012)

You did everthing and more for him. All of us who truly care about and appreciate our animals have, sooner or later, to care for them as they move through pain to tranquilllity. It is a dreadful journey for the owners, but also the last kindness you can give them. The animals ( hopefully ) drift calmly across the line between life and death, knowing they were loved til the last. They are now out of all pain. Ours continues.
I still mourn every animal I have lost to their death. The animals I have now will never replace any of them, but eventually become good companions who are cherished and cared for as well as their predecessors, and become as precious in their individual ways.
Give yourself lots of time to grieve. The only way out of it is through it.
Lots of love and sincere condolences for yor loss.


----------



## Shysmum (31 August 2012)

If there's any certainty in this life (and the next), you will meet your Big Lad at Rainbow Bridge.  xxxx


----------



## YorksG (31 August 2012)

The price we pay for being able to love absolutely, is that we do love absolutely. This means that those people who can give their all to an animal not only do so, but need to do so. I am sure that in time there will be another equine that needs the level of dedication which you and your OH have demonstrated that you can give, or just one that will benefit from it.


----------



## Bennions Field (31 August 2012)

GW i sadly lost my 'little man' two years ago now and know exactly how you feel, i spent weeks trying to save him but sadly to no avail  the vets were excellent with the little man and me and thankfully took care of all the necessities when the time came.  

I didnt know how i was going to get through it at the time, but thankfully time does help.  I tried to think of all the good times i had had with my 'little man' and truly believe now that i could not have done any more for him.  he too had rotated and dropped pedal bones and sadly wouldnt improve as he had the added complication of cushings / metabolic syndrome too.

I'm sure your 'big lad' would thank you for all the time you devoted to him throughout his time with you and all the hard work you put into trying to save him.  There really is nothing more you could have done, and i know that from being there with my 'little man'

I hope you can soon see a way forward and look fondly on the times you shared with 'the big lad' - my thoughts are with you


----------



## Kelly1982 (31 August 2012)

GW I'm so sorry to hear this, I had such high hopes :0(  you all put up such a fight, I'm gutted for you. RIP big man xxx


----------



## TallulahBright (31 August 2012)

GW, if you don't meet your big man when the time comes then none of us will. It absolutely will happen. Much love .x


----------



## cremedemonthe (31 August 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Keenjean (31 August 2012)

I've followed this thread from day one and I can truly say I am deeply deeply sorry for you. He knew he was loved, how could he not, there aren't many horses that get that level of dedication, companionship and affection showered upon them.


----------



## Django Pony (31 August 2012)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am. RIP Big Lad. GW, he couldn't have asked for a better Mum than you. xxx


----------



## Jericho (31 August 2012)

I am so so sorry. You did everything you could and more. He is at peace now, take comfort from the lovely memories you have of him xxxx


----------



## Florrie (31 August 2012)

I've been lurking on this thread for a while on my old account.

Feared the worst when I saw this post back on the first page.

He was lucky to have such a dedicated and caring mummy. I can't imagine how you must feel right now. I've never been in this position myself before but you have my utmost sympathy. Big hugs for you sweetheart.

R.I.P Big Fella
&#9829;


----------

